# Weekly Competition 2022-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 F R2
*2. *R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' F R' U' R U'
*3. *R' F U' F' R' F U2 R U2 R' U'
*4. *R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R' F' R2
*5. *U R F' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 L R' B' R U2 F' D' B' U L B
*2. *R2 L U' R' B' U2 F R' L2 B R F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' D
*3. *F R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 F R B' U2 R D' F2 D2 L F D'
*4. *L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B2 U B2 U2 R' D2 B' F2 R2 F D'
*5. *F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' L R' U F D' U' L F' U' L' B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D L' D2 F' R' F' U F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B D' L Rw2 Fw2 U D2 L2 Fw2 L' R' U' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' B Uw2 U' Fw B2 Uw Fw' U' Rw2 L2 Uw B'
*2. *R2 U' D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 B R U' F' L2 U R2 U' Uw2 R D2 R Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 D2 Fw' L' R' Uw2 Fw D2 Rw' Fw' D2 U' Fw D2 Rw
*3. *D2 B' D U' B2 D2 B U2 R B D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 Uw2 R Fw2 R Fw2 F2 D Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 D Fw' L U Fw F U Uw Fw' Rw' R' Fw' Uw2 R'
*4. *D F R' U F' L' D' F R2 B U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 B' L' F' Uw2 Fw2 R' D' L' U' Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 L' U2 L' Fw' U2 B U' R2 Uw' Fw' U2 R2 Fw Rw B' L'
*5. *L2 R' B' L' D2 B2 F2 U' B U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 B U Uw2 F' U' Rw2 B' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 D Rw2 B' R U' Rw' F' R D' Uw Rw Uw L2 Uw' R' B2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' F' U' Lw2 Dw L2 F2 D2 Lw' U' Uw B2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 U2 D' Bw D Uw Bw B2 Rw2 Fw Dw D L B' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 D2 F' L2 Dw F2 Bw L2 D U F' Fw2 D2 Bw' B' U Lw' B2 R' D Bw2 D2 Bw F Lw' Bw2 B' F2 Rw2 B
*2. *Bw2 D' Lw' D2 Rw2 D' F' Fw2 Dw' R' Fw R2 Bw2 Rw U2 D F2 R2 Bw' Lw' D B' Bw Lw' B' L Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 F U2 Dw2 B2 U' Bw Rw Fw2 B' R2 Dw' Fw Bw' Uw2 D2 Bw' Uw' R Bw' Dw2 Bw F2 Fw' D' F2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 L2 R'
*3. *D L2 B' Lw2 D' R' Dw Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw Uw Lw2 R B2 D2 U' Uw' Bw U' Dw2 Fw Bw2 F2 L U2 B2 R' L2 Bw Rw2 Dw' L' Bw L' R2 B2 R Rw L Bw' Lw' D' Dw F Rw2 L U Bw' Uw Lw' U' Uw B2 F Rw' Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 L
*4. *U' D F2 Lw Bw2 U2 R2 Dw U' Uw' L' Rw' Bw Dw Rw' Uw' Dw2 R2 B' L' Uw' L D Fw2 U' L' Bw Lw' Fw' Uw L' U Rw' L R' F' D Rw2 R D' Uw2 L' D R2 Fw' B2 L R Fw' Dw Uw2 D Lw' Fw' L2 U Lw2 B Lw2 Rw
*5. *F' R D' B2 R' L2 Dw Rw F Lw' R2 Rw L F' U' D Dw' Rw' R2 U R' F' U2 Lw2 Dw2 R B Bw' U' R' Uw' B D Dw2 R' B' Fw2 F U' B D' B Rw2 R Lw' U' Fw2 U2 Lw F' Rw' Dw2 U' Rw' L Fw F Lw2 L Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Rw2 F' R Dw2 Lw' 3Fw L2 Bw' 3Rw2 L B2 Uw R D Lw Fw Dw Rw' Uw' 3Rw' Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 R2 F2 D Lw' D2 Bw' Lw Fw Rw2 Uw2 R' L 3Fw Bw F2 L2 3Rw2 F2 3Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 Lw2 Fw B' F' Dw2 Lw2 Uw 3Rw' F2 Lw' Dw 3Uw D2 B2 R2 L' Lw' 3Uw' Dw Uw2 U L' F R F2 Rw' L2 B2 Bw 3Fw' Uw2
*2. *3Rw2 U2 R F' 3Rw' B' D' F2 R2 3Fw2 U' R' Dw' F Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw F' U' Rw2 3Rw B2 F2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B 3Uw R' Uw' U Dw' 3Rw D2 Dw' B Uw U' Lw2 Fw Bw2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' L2 U2 Rw Lw2 F' 3Fw2 Uw D2 3Rw' L' Fw L U Fw2 R2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 U' Lw Dw2 3Uw2 Rw2 L2 3Uw Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw F2 3Uw2 Fw' F2 R' F2
*3. *3Fw' D2 B2 3Rw' L' Dw U D' 3Rw' F2 3Rw2 Fw D' 3Uw2 Fw L Bw R L2 3Fw Rw' U' F Uw2 D2 B' Uw' Bw' U' Fw F Rw2 3Uw' Uw Fw R2 Bw F2 B' 3Rw2 U2 L' B Lw Fw2 F Uw Bw' Uw Bw 3Fw F2 Fw2 U' Uw' R' 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw F' U2 3Uw2 F Fw2 D2 F 3Uw2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw' U2 3Fw' Uw B Rw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 D2
*4. *Bw Uw2 Rw 3Rw' Dw' Bw' Fw' D Uw' Rw' Uw' D U Lw F 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw Fw2 Rw2 D2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 R Lw2 L Rw' Bw2 3Fw' U' 3Rw' D' Dw2 F 3Rw 3Uw' U Fw' B Dw' L' F Uw R' Uw' 3Rw2 Lw' Bw2 3Rw U2 Uw2 Fw L 3Uw D' Bw Dw Lw2 3Uw D' B R 3Rw Rw 3Fw L B2 Dw' Lw 3Uw
*5. *B U Fw Lw' Fw R' Dw' D' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw2 F2 L2 Dw' F2 Lw 3Fw2 R2 3Rw' Rw' Dw' U' Bw2 F' B2 D2 F2 3Rw' L2 Uw Lw' Rw2 Dw Uw' 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw' L' D2 L2 Bw2 Fw R D' R 3Fw2 R' Uw' R' B2 Uw' 3Rw Dw D' Fw' R2 L2 F' L' B' Bw Fw L' D L2 Uw' 3Uw R Lw Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw2 B L' 3Fw R2 3Bw' Fw' Bw2 3Uw 3Dw' Lw' F Lw2 D' Lw2 L' 3Rw2 B2 3Fw2 L' F' Bw2 Fw2 L' 3Lw F L' U2 F' 3Lw2 L' F2 3Rw Lw' U2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Lw D2 3Uw2 R' Rw2 Bw' L' Bw F2 L2 Dw D2 F' Dw' 3Dw2 3Uw' D 3Bw 3Dw 3Lw2 Fw2 3Dw' Lw L2 3Rw Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Lw2 F Dw 3Dw R2 Uw' Lw2 3Fw2 Rw U2 3Rw F2 Rw Bw Fw F' Dw Uw2 3Fw Bw' 3Rw Rw' 3Lw Bw' 3Fw U' 3Bw' U' 3Dw' Uw F' B' U2
*2. *3Dw' 3Uw Bw2 3Uw Uw L 3Dw2 Bw' 3Rw F2 Uw2 Dw' L Rw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw2 Bw Rw' Fw' B' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw F2 D R B2 3Uw 3Bw' L2 Uw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' Rw' B U 3Lw2 F B2 Lw' Rw 3Bw U Lw2 Bw2 D' R2 D Lw' F R' Fw' D2 Fw2 3Dw' U2 D' 3Bw' D' 3Lw2 Bw2 U2 R' F2 L2 3Bw2 3Dw D' L F2 3Lw' 3Rw Bw U 3Rw 3Bw2 F L' 3Dw 3Fw' Rw2 F' 3Fw2 3Bw' Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 F R2 Dw' 3Rw Rw
*3. *3Bw 3Rw 3Fw' U R' Bw F2 3Bw2 Fw' D' 3Lw 3Dw Lw' F2 Bw' L R B2 Bw' Fw' R2 3Dw F L2 3Uw2 Dw' Uw Lw' 3Lw F Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw F D' Rw' R' 3Fw' D' Uw2 U2 Dw 3Rw' D' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw 3Fw Dw L' Uw2 3Rw2 Bw B L 3Uw2 3Dw2 L 3Rw2 3Fw Rw R Uw Fw U Uw' 3Lw' F' L U Uw2 L2 R B2 Rw Dw' Fw' R L' Fw' B 3Bw' 3Lw 3Rw Fw2 Rw' 3Fw F R2 3Dw2 3Uw' D' Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 R 3Uw'
*4. *Fw' L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw 3Uw D' B2 3Lw2 Dw2 B2 3Bw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 L 3Uw Lw 3Uw' Uw2 L2 Uw Lw' Dw2 3Bw' F2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Rw' R' 3Uw 3Dw Bw' R2 B' 3Fw Lw2 U Rw2 F' 3Rw2 B' 3Bw D Fw2 L Rw' 3Uw' B' Bw 3Dw' Bw 3Lw 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw' Uw' U2 B' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Dw2 U' B U 3Fw2 3Dw' Lw2 3Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw 3Lw2 U Fw2 3Uw B R F2 L Rw 3Lw 3Rw R' Uw2 F' 3Fw' Bw2 B 3Rw Lw' D Dw2 B Fw2 Bw'
*5. *Fw' U' D' 3Lw Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' 3Lw Uw' Rw' Dw' R' U' Uw 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Uw Bw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 Uw' D2 Bw D' B Lw 3Uw' U2 R2 Bw' 3Dw B2 L Dw2 F 3Rw' F Bw2 U2 Lw L Fw' R' Bw F' Fw' B2 3Uw Rw' 3Fw' Uw 3Bw' 3Fw2 Uw Fw Uw' Lw2 3Dw' U' Lw Dw' 3Uw' D 3Lw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Bw Uw2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Rw2 B Rw' B Uw2 U L' F2 U2 F L2 3Lw 3Rw2 3Bw2 D2 F' Bw R Lw2 L' Bw 3Bw' R' D2 3Lw Rw Bw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' R' U' R' F U2 R2 F' U2
*2. *R' F' U2 R U' R' F U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U R U R F' R2 U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' D B' L' U L U2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R' Fw'
*2. *B2 R' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' B2 U' F D B L2 R' F Rw Uw
*3. *L D2 B' R U B2 U L2 D B2 U' L' F2 L' B' R F2 D' Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' L' R2 U2 R D2 F2 L' D2 R U' F U2 R F' B R' F2 Rw2 D Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' U' B' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D B' U2 Uw Fw U2 Fw F' Rw2 R z y
*2. *B' R2 F2 D2 L F2 R D2 L' U2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U L' B2 R' U' B2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 U' B U' Fw B' R Rw B2 Uw' U2 Rw2 F' L Uw2 z y
*3. *D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B L F' D' F' R' U' D F U' F' Fw2 U' L F2 D Fw2 Uw2 R2 U' R Uw2 L U2 Fw B Rw2 Fw D2 Rw' Uw' R2 L B D2 Fw' U' z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U L Rw2 B Bw' F U D2 Fw2 Uw R D' L Bw F2 Fw' B D B2 Fw' Uw' F' B D' Rw Bw' Dw2 L Lw' Dw U' D L' B Dw2 Bw U' B2 Uw B Uw Lw2 R' Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 L F2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 U2 B L' Lw2 D2 Uw' 3Rw
*2. *Fw2 D2 Bw2 F Rw D L' Dw R2 Lw' L2 D' Lw2 F' Rw2 Uw R' Rw2 U' Fw' Bw R2 F' U2 Bw2 R' U Lw2 L Rw2 Fw Lw Bw L2 Lw Bw' Rw2 L Lw Fw2 B Dw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 D L2 Uw' L2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Lw2 L2 B2 R' B' 3Uw2
*3. *B D' F2 Bw D U2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Bw2 F2 Lw U' Bw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw Bw' R2 B' R' Rw' F Bw2 R2 B2 Rw Bw2 Lw' L2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Lw Rw R2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw' D' L' D' R B' U2 Uw' Bw Lw Fw D' B Lw2 Fw B2 Lw' Dw L' 3Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D2 3Fw Uw2 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw' Uw' L2 Rw' 3Fw' F2 Uw2 D' L 3Uw Dw D2 Lw' B2 Rw' R2 Lw Bw' F2 L2 Fw2 D Fw R2 Fw R2 D2 R2 D2 Dw2 Rw Bw' B' Rw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw' F2 3Rw' D' L2 3Rw2 F Fw2 L2 3Fw2 Lw' Uw Bw2 L2 Bw2 U 3Fw2 F 3Uw Uw L2 Uw Fw' L' R2 3Rw' Rw' B' 3Uw' R2 Uw' D2 Rw R' B 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw 3Lw2 L2 Dw 3Rw' Rw' Bw2 R2 F' D' F2 Bw 3Lw2 Bw2 B Fw Lw' 3Bw' Uw' B2 3Rw' 3Uw2 D L' B 3Uw2 3Dw' Rw2 Bw Dw2 3Rw2 Uw' D' Bw2 3Dw Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' R2 B' Dw' 3Uw' L' 3Fw D' B2 3Dw2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw' R' Fw2 B' F 3Uw Dw' 3Rw Fw' Dw 3Dw2 3Lw2 B 3Dw2 U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 3Uw 3Lw2 Lw Fw2 Bw D2 R F2 Rw L2 D Uw2 3Lw 3Bw Rw Fw2 D' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw' Rw' 3Lw' 3Rw' L2 3Dw' Bw' Fw 3Bw z y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R U D' F' L' B' D B' F2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 L U Rw' Uw'
*2. *B U F' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L D L2 B2 R' D' B2 F' D2 Fw'
*3. *B2 R' F U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F D L' F2 D2 L2 R F' Rw
*4. *F R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B F' U L' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 L D' B U' R U' B D' U' F L Fw'
*6. *U L2 D R2 D2 F2 R D' U2 R U' F2 R D' L' B' D2 F' Uw'
*7. *F R B F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L U' F R' D L2 B D' Rw Uw
*8. *U2 L F2 L F U B R F2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D2 F' D' Rw Uw'
*9. *D R' D2 F' L' U2 D L2 F' D R' U D' F2 D L2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *F' B R' U L2 U' R2 F' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R U2 Rw Uw
*11. *B' D2 L F' L2 D' R2 B U D F' D2 R2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*12. *L2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 B R F L2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' F
*13. *L' U' D' R B' U2 R' L D L U2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R' U Rw2 Uw'
*14. *D' L' F2 R U2 L' U2 L' F2 L' B' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F L' F2 Rw Uw
*15. *R' F L2 B' U D2 R2 F' L B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 B' D' R Fw' Uw
*16. *B' R2 D L F L' F' L2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L' U' L' Fw Uw
*17. *D B U' D L D2 R2 L' F' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R Fw Uw
*18. *R2 B' D' R2 B R F2 L' D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 B' L F Rw' Uw
*19. *U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' Uw'
*20. *U B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 R B L2 U2 R F2 U' B' F U' Fw'
*21. *B R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F' D L' F R2 D' F2 R' F D R B' Uw'
*22. *F U R U' F' U D' B D' L2 F' U B2 U2 D' L2 U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*23. *U' L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B F' L' U' L2 U F2 D' R' U' Rw'
*24. *B R B R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' B' D' U' R' B2 D' L2 Uw2
*25. *L2 D L U L U F2 B L2 U2 D2 F B U2 F' L2 D B' D Fw Uw
*26. *U2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 F' U2 D' R2 U L R2 F D U2 Fw Uw'
*27. *U' B2 U2 D F2 D F U2 F D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L D Rw Uw'
*28. *R2 F2 B2 R' B' U2 B' D' B R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B D2
*29. *D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R' B U' R' D' B R2 D2 R U Rw2 Uw'
*30. *D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R U' R' B' L' D2 U F2 D L' F2 Rw2
*31. *B U' L D L2 U2 L2 B F' U2 B' R2 U2 B' L F D2 R2 F2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*32. *B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 L D' L2 B R2 D L2 B R U Rw2 Uw'
*33. *B2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F R2 F' D' U2 F' R D2 U' F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *U F' L2 D' F' R2 D' L' F2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 L' B' D F' Rw2 Uw
*35. *B D2 B2 L' U2 R D2 R D2 U F2 D' B' R U' L B' R' B2
*36. *B2 D' F R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U F' L D' F D Rw' Uw2
*37. *U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' D' R L' U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 B Rw2 Uw2
*38. *U2 B D2 B L' D L D2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 L U2 Rw2 Uw2
*39. *B2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U L' D2 B' L2 F' R2 D' R B2 Uw'
*40. *F2 U' D2 F2 L' U2 L' R' F2 L' F U F' D' R' D2 B D2 B' Rw'
*41. *F' U B L B2 L D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R L2 U2 R' B2 R D2 B' R2
*42. *D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 F' L U B F2 R F R' D2 U2 L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *F2 B2 D' R' F' U D' F' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R
*44. *U R' U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B' F D L' D R' B' U' R2 B2 Rw Uw
*45. *F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R B2 D B' F2 L D B F' D2 Rw'
*46. *D' R' F2 L D2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 U' B U R F2 D2 B D2 Rw Uw2
*47. *D R F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B L' B2 R F' D2 F' Rw2
*48. *U' R' U2 L2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R F' Uw
*49. *D' R' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L U2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F L' F' U2 Rw Uw2
*50. *D2 F' U D2 B' D2 L2 B F2 L2 F' R2 D' U' B' F' R F' D Fw' Uw'
*51. *U2 B2 R2 L F B2 L' U2 R U' L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*52. *U' L B' D' B' U2 B L2 B2 D2 L U2 F' U' L' U L Uw2
*53. *D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 R' U B' U2 F L F D' R2 D L2 Uw2
*54. *U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U' F' D' F R U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F' B2 L' Uw2
*55. *R' F2 U F2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 B' D' L' B D U B' F2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *B U L2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 F' L2 U' B D U' R' U2 R' U' Rw Uw'
*57. *F R2 U R F' R' D R' L' F2 U F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *F U R B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' L2 U' F D R U2 Fw Uw
*59. *F U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 F U2 R D' L F' U2 R D2 Rw' Uw
*60. *L' U' R2 D L2 B2 R D2 B2 U' F' D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 Uw
*61. *U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 D' R U' R' U2 B' L' U' Rw2 Uw'
*62. *B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L' F R F2 L D U F L B' Rw
*63. *L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' B' D L2 D R' D L2 D2 R Fw Uw2
*64. *F' D R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L' F2 L D' U2 L' U2 F D2 Rw2 Uw2
*65. *B D B' R2 F D' R2 D' F L2 U' D' L2 D' R2 F2 L B' Rw Uw
*66. *L D2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 B R' D' F2 L F U2 L R Fw' Uw2
*67. *B2 L2 D' B' L' F' R2 U R U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 U Rw Uw
*68. *F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L U' L' B' R' B' L2 U2 R' F' R D Rw
*69. *R' B' R D' F2 R U' D2 B2 R D2 R U2 R F2 B' L2 B' Uw2
*70. *R B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R B' F2 D F2 U B' R2 U R U Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D' R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R' B' U F L B' F2 R
*2. *R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 F D' U2 R2 B' F2 L' B L' D' B
*3. *L D R' F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D F2 B R' U' B' U2 B2 D2
*4. *F2 U2 L2 F L' F2 R B D L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2
*5. *D L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R F2 R' B2 D' F U2 L' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' L D2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L' F2 D B2 R' B D L
*2. *B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B2 F R' F' R2
*3. *D2 F' R' U2 R L B' R' L2 U' R' L D2 B2 L' F2 L2 D
*4. *U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 D R D F2 R U B2 D F D' R D
*5. *F' D' L B2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 F U R2 D L2 B L' R' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F R' U2 R U2 L' F' L2 U' F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 F2 D B
*2. *R2 D F2 D' B' L' F' D F2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D'
*3. *F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L' U' B' L2 F2 D R F' L' D' U'
*4. *F2 R' L B' D' F2 L U2 D' R' U D2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2
*5. *F' B2 R B' R2 B U' R2 U' R U2 D2 R L' D2 L' B2 D' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U L2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R B D' L U R U' F2 D' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R' U R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 L' D' L' D' L R D' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B2 L2 D U L2 U' L2 F L2 R F L R U2 R2 B' R F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R F R' U' R U' R U2 R'
*3. *U R U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L2 U L B' D2 F L2 U2 B2
*4. *L2 F R' F' D' R D F R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' D' L' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 L' Fw2 R' U' R2 D2 Rw2 D2 R' Fw' D' F' U2 R' F Rw Uw L2 Fw' L Fw F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R F' R2 F R U' R' F2 U'
*3. *U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R' B' F2 R' B2 L2 D' B' D B2 L
*4. *F' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 L F2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 B2 U B' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D' Rw2 F2 D2 B R2 Rw B2 D U2 L2 F Fw' Rw Uw D Rw2 R2 B
*5. *B Uw2 Dw Rw Lw2 D' Rw2 Fw Rw' R L2 B' Rw2 Bw Uw' Bw U2 B2 Dw2 Lw2 R Bw D R U2 F2 Lw' F Dw' B2 Bw' Uw D Fw' Rw' D F Rw Dw' D' Rw R' U Dw2 B2 Uw Dw' L' Dw' Uw2 R' F Dw Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw' R2 Fw Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' F' U' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2
*3. *D L' B2 U R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L' D F2 U' B' L' F L' B2
*4. *F2 R U2 D2 R B U2 D' B L' U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 B Fw2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F U2 Fw2 F' R' Fw2 R Uw' F U2 B Rw2 R Fw' R D2 Fw Rw Uw' L
*5. *B' D R2 Lw' Dw' D R2 B' Fw2 Rw' Lw2 L2 Uw U R2 U' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' F' R L Dw2 R Lw2 Uw' F R' D2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' B' Rw Bw Dw' Rw' Dw' U2 Fw Dw2 Fw Bw Dw2 Bw' U F' B' U Uw Dw2 D' Bw D Fw' U L Lw' Dw Rw
*6. *Fw 3Fw2 B U D' R Bw F2 U' R U' F2 Bw2 L' R' 3Rw' Fw R D' Fw' F Bw B 3Fw' L' Uw2 Lw2 B D' F2 3Rw' Fw' F Lw U' 3Fw 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw Uw2 Fw' B2 3Uw F' 3Rw' L2 B' U2 R' 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw Lw Dw2 Uw2 D R 3Uw' Fw 3Rw 3Fw F' B 3Rw' Dw2 B' Dw' F2 3Uw F 3Rw2 D Lw2 Bw Rw2 3Fw' D' Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F R2 F U2 F' U' R U'
*3. *L' R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' D B R F' L F2 R2 F' D B2 D'
*4. *R' F' R' B2 D2 L B D F U' B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' Uw2 F2 B Rw2 Fw2 D' F Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 D L2 R' F2 U' Rw' U' Uw' Fw' B U2 R2 Uw2 F
*5. *B' R2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw Bw Rw' Fw Uw' Bw' R2 Lw' F2 Lw R' Bw2 Uw Bw' Dw Bw2 B Dw' Fw2 Lw R' Uw' F' B2 Lw' Bw Uw' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 F Rw' F Bw' U2 Rw2 U Bw' B' Lw2 D R2 Lw' L Rw2 Fw2 Rw F2 U B2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 F D
*6. *3Fw Fw2 F2 U' F2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 R 3Rw' U 3Rw' Dw2 Uw 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw' Bw Fw' F2 Rw F 3Fw' R2 D2 L Rw2 D2 L R' 3Uw' 3Rw2 R 3Fw2 3Rw R' B' 3Fw F U Fw Rw2 Bw' Dw 3Rw2 Dw' Rw' 3Rw F' L' 3Uw' F' R2 F U Fw' D 3Rw' R2 3Uw2 Fw2 D R2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 D2 Dw' Rw 3Rw' 3Uw' U D' B2 Bw' Lw2 U2 F' B Fw
*7. *Rw' L2 3Bw2 Rw' L' U' 3Rw U' 3Bw' Uw' B2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Bw' L 3Fw Dw' F2 B' 3Dw' Dw2 Lw' Dw B Rw2 3Fw L2 3Rw Rw 3Fw' Bw2 3Bw2 D' Lw U' Bw' 3Bw2 U' Lw2 3Fw 3Lw Bw2 Fw' R B' Fw2 Rw2 U 3Bw' Lw 3Fw L' 3Bw L Uw' 3Uw2 U2 Bw' 3Fw 3Dw2 L' 3Uw R 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 B' Uw 3Fw' F' R' 3Rw 3Bw Rw' D' U2 Uw 3Rw Rw 3Fw2 F' 3Lw' Lw R Uw 3Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Fw R' 3Rw 3Fw D

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR5- DL0+ UL5- U4+ R2+ D0+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R0+ D4- L1+ ALL2+ DL
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U4+ R2- D1+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R5+ D1- L1- ALL5+ DR DL
*3. *UR4- DR5+ DL3- UL0+ U3+ R4- D2+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R1- D0+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DR
*4. *UR3- DR1- DL4- UL0+ U2- R1+ D3+ L3- ALL5- y2 U2- R3+ D4+ L0+ ALL3- UR
*5. *UR6+ DR5+ DL4- UL6+ U4+ R3- D3- L1- ALL3+ y2 U2- R0+ D3+ L4- ALL2+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' B L B U' R L B' R' L' l' b'
*2. *L' R L' B U' R' L R' B R' L u'
*3. *L R B R' L' B U' R B' L B' u l b'
*4. *R B' L' R U B' L B' U' L' U' l r' b'
*5. *L R' U' L B' R' U' B U R' L' u r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (4,-5) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,-1) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) /
*2. *(-5,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (6,0)
*3. *(-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (5,0) / (3,-2) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0)
*4. *(0,-1) / (4,1) / (0,6) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3)
*5. *(-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' B L R' L' B U L B R'
*2. *R L' U B R B' L B L' U' B'
*3. *L B U R' U' R B' L U R B'
*4. *B L R' L' U R' B' U' L' B L'
*5. *B L R U R B' L B R' B R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R F2 R BR U2' R2 F2 L2' flip R2' F' BR2 U2' R2 L2' BR' BL2' U2' R' U2' F2' R2 U2 F' R' U' F2' R F2
*2. *R2 F BL' L' BR BL' U2 flip R2 L2' BR2 BL2' BR2 BL' L' F2 R' F2' R2 F2 R2' F R' U2 F2' R
*3. *R' flip BR2 U' R L U' R U' flip U R2 U BR' BL2 U F2 L2' R2 F R2 F2' R2' U2' F' U2 R2' U' F R
*4. *R2' L flip R2 BR2' BL BR BL' U2 BR2' U' flip R L2 U2' F BL2' U2' L BR U2' R F' R2' F2' R' F' U' F' U' F
*5. *F2' flip U' R2 BR2 U2' F BR flip R' L2 F2 BR2 U2' BR2' BL2 L2 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F2' U' F2' U2' F' R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' R' U2 F' U2 R U R' F U'
*3. *F' D F2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D' L' F D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2
*4. *B2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U D2 L2 D2 L2 R' U D' L' F2 L2 U B' D' Fw2 R2 L D R Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 L' F2 Fw L' F2 Uw2 Fw' B2 R' U' Rw Uw' B D'
*5. *B' R2 Bw' D' L2 D F' Uw Lw Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw Fw D2 Fw' Lw B' Dw Uw R2 Lw2 D Rw' D' Uw2 F' D2 Dw' Rw Bw2 R2 F Lw' Fw' D Dw2 F Uw L2 Dw U Uw B L2 Rw Lw2 Uw2 U Fw' Lw' L2 R D Uw R D Bw L2 Rw
*OH. *R D F' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U R2 D' F2 D2 L' D
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1+ DL2- UL3+ U5+ R5- D3- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R5+ D0+ L6+ ALL1- UR UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' R B U L R B' U L B' R l r b
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (-2,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4)
*Skewb. *R L U B L' R' U R B' R B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b f l' L' b' l b r B F R' B' F R' B F
*2. *B f' l b B R l' r' b L F L' B L F L R' B'
*3. *F' l L b' r f l f' L' R' B' F' R B L R'
*4. *B F R l' b' f' r' B' L' B F' R F R' F L B'
*5. *B' f F' l r' R b' f' r' L' B F L B R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw R' Uw R' B' Lw U' Rw' L Uw' R Lw Bw Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw' u l r' b'
*2. *B' Uw Bw' Uw' Rw U Lw' U L R B Uw Lw Uw Rw Uw Bw Uw Rw u' l' r b'
*3. *U' Lw' L Bw' B Rw' Lw' L R' B' Lw' Bw' Lw' Uw Bw Uw Rw u' r b
*4. *Rw U Lw U Rw' R' Bw' Rw' U' L Rw Bw Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw' l' b
*5. *Lw' R' Lw Bw' U R Uw' Bw L R' B' Rw' Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Bw Uw' Rw' u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R D L2 U L U R3 D2 L D L U R U L D L U R U R D2 L D R2 U L2 U2 L D2 R U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R2 D2 L D R U R D L U R U2 L D L2 D R3 U L2 U L D2 R D R2 U L2 U2 L D3 R U3 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L U R D R U L U2 R D L3 U R D2 R D L U L D R U R U2 L D2 R U R U L2 D L D R U L U R D2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D3 R U2 L D L D R2 U L3 D R2 U2 L U R D R D2 L U L2 U2 R D L U R2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 U R D L U L D R2 D2 L2 U L U R3 U L D2 R U L D2 L2 U3 R D R D L D L U3 R2 D2 R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F R' U2 B2 D B2 F' L2 D F2 U2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B' R' U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L B F L R' D2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R U2 R B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U B' L2 F' L' F D2 F2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' F R2 B L B2 D' R' F R' F B2 U B2 R2 U D2 F2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 U F' U2 R D B' U L2 D2 U2 B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 R F B2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R F2 D U' F' D' U2 L' R'
*2. *B L F2 U F' U' D' L2 D R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U2
*3. *U2 R F2 D B2 F2 D L2 R2 U F2 D2 B D2 U L2 F R' U2
*4. *U2 D' B' U F2 D B' L2 D' F2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 R' B2 U'
*5. *U' L2 D B' D' F L' F2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 D L2 U' L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UB UR LB UB RF UR UF UB UL UF UR LB UB LB UB UL RB UR UF UL LF UF UR UB UR LB RB UB UL LB DR RB DB DL DR DB RB DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ LB+2 UB LB UB+2 UF DF
*2. * UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UL LB UL UB UL RF UR RF UR UF UB RF UF UL LB RB UB UR UL RB LF UF UR UB UR LB UL LF UF UL DF DL LF DB LB UL UB RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ LB UB LB+2 RF+ UR+ DF
*3. * UB UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UL LB UL RF UF UR UB LB UL UB LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UR RF RB UR RB UR UB RB UB RB LF UL UF LB LF UF LF DL LB DL LB DR DB RB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LB+2 UB- DL DF RF+2 DR RF+
*4. * UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UR LB UL UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UL UB LB UB UR LB RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL LF UL UF LF DB RB DL LB UL UF DR DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UL+ DR+2 DF DR+ DB+2
*5. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UF LB UL LB RF UR UB UL UB LB RF UF UR UF UL UB RB UB UL UF LF UF UL RF UR RF RB UB UR DB LB DL LB DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ UL UF UL+ DR DB+ DL+2 DB DL DB+2 DL+ LB DL LB+ UL+2 UF LB UL+2 DR+ DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F U L F L' U' F U F U' F R F U F L' U F R' U F' R' F U' BL' D BR B' L' D' BL
*2. *R' F' BR R BR D BR D F D R' F' U F L F' U R' F L U' L U F' U' F' U' F' D L U' BR' BL' D' BR
*3. *F L' R' U' R U L R F R F D BR R BR' R' D' R' F R' L' U F' R F' R' L' U R' F R D' BR R' L' BR F R' D'
*4. *R F' U' R' U' L' U' L' F' L' BR' F' D' F D BR F' L R F' R' U L' F' U L' F U L' F' B BR' F' R' F BR' U
*5. *U L U' L U' BL' B' U' B U BL U' BL' B' U' B U BL U L' R F' R' L U R L F R F U' L U B' U BR' BL' L' B R'


----------



## Jacck (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year to all!

@Mike Hughey Thank you so much for the competition-year 2022!

And an important fact for me is that 2022 ended like 2022 began: with Mats competing here


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2023)

Results for week 52: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, BradenTheMagician, and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(225)
1.  1.16 Charles Jerome
2.  1.22 Luke Garrett
3.  1.24 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.37 asacuber
5.  1.43 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.53 BrianJ
7.  1.56 Danny Morgan
8.  1.59 leomannen
9.  1.61 PotatoCuber
10.  1.68 NongQuocDuy
10.  1.68 fc3x3
12.  1.84 Redicubeman
13.  1.93 Cooper Jones
14.  2.04 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  2.05 JackPfeifer
15.  2.05 DLXCubing
17.  2.13 p.dranchuk
18.  2.16 nigelthecuber
19.  2.17 Ryan Pilat
20.  2.23 any name you wish
20.  2.23 Tues
22.  2.28 alyzsnyzs
23.  2.32 turtwig
24.  2.33 Cody_Caston
25.  2.38 CubingWizard
26.  2.42 AustinReed
27.  2.49 G2013
28.  2.51 asiahyoo1997
29.  2.52 tsutt099
30.  2.56 SpiFunTastic
31.  2.61 Cuber2s
32.  2.67 Athervus
33.  2.68 NewoMinx
33.  2.68 agradess2
35.  2.81 CubeLub3r
35.  2.81 Jge
37.  2.83 Max C.
38.  2.88 Topher_
39.  2.93 BradenTheMagician
39.  2.93 AndyMok
41.  2.94 WizardCM
41.  2.94 Hayden Ng
43.  2.95 zSquirreL
44.  3.03 V Achyuthan
45.  3.04 cuberkid10
46.  3.05 eyeballboi
47.  3.06 2019PILH01
48.  3.10 HTS98
48.  3.10 Parist P
50.  3.13 Ravman
51.  3.17 Kymlikespotatoes12105
51.  3.17 lilwoaji
53.  3.20 Nitin Kumar 2018
54.  3.29 Puppet09
54.  3.29 sigalig
56.  3.31 JakeAK
56.  3.31 TheReasonableCuber
58.  3.32 Tonester
59.  3.37 TheCubingAddict980
60.  3.41 gruuby
61.  3.44 cuberswoop
62.  3.46 ichcubegerne
62.  3.46 MCuber
64.  3.48 KarlJagiel
65.  3.50 Marcus Siu
66.  3.53 Jorian Meeuse
66.  3.53 Cubing Mania
66.  3.53 KingCanyon
69.  3.58 mihnea3000
70.  3.59 Cale S
71.  3.61 2018KUCZ01
72.  3.63 DGCubes
73.  3.64 BradyLawrence
73.  3.64 Christopher Fandrich
75.  3.66 Fred Lang
76.  3.67 calcuber1800
76.  3.67 Caleb Rogers
78.  3.68 Tsukasa Sano
79.  3.71 Calcube
79.  3.71 tommyo11
81.  3.72 hyn
82.  3.73 ThomasBevan
82.  3.73 Paradox4
84.  3.74 Camerone Chin
84.  3.74 wearephamily1719
86.  3.75 bluishshark
87.  3.77 JacobLittleton
88.  3.78 Hargun02
89.  3.84 Nevan J
89.  3.84 NmeCuber
91.  3.85 juanixxds
92.  3.86 beabernardes
93.  3.87 Kyle Ho
94.  3.88 SmirkyCubes
95.  3.94 Swagrid
95.  3.94 Timona
97.  3.95 stanley chapel
97.  3.95 a_cuber04
99.  3.98 Raymos Castillo
99.  3.98 superkitkat106
99.  3.98 Utkarsh Ashar
102.  4.00 Ash Black
103.  4.01 tuliphanos
103.  4.01 KellanTheCubingCoder
105.  4.03 InfinityCuber324
106.  4.08 robotmania
106.  4.08 VectorCubes
108.  4.11 Meanjuice
108.  4.11 equatoR_
108.  4.11 qaz
111.  4.14 Magma Cubing
112.  4.15 Parke187
113.  4.17 carlosvilla9
114.  4.21 CalamityCubes
115.  4.23 Cubing_Paddy
116.  4.27 yoyoyobank3
117.  4.30 Alpha cuber
118.  4.31 abhijat
118.  4.31 weatherman223
118.  4.31 [email protected]
121.  4.33 KingWilwin16
122.  4.34 ProStar
123.  4.36 abunickabhi
124.  4.37 FishTalons
125.  4.45 SkewbKid
126.  4.52 Bld
127.  4.53 ajw9668
128.  4.58 EthanMCuber
128.  4.58 Koen van Aller
130.  4.59 Sawyer
131.  4.64 eddieyu
132.  4.66 Oliver Pällo
132.  4.66 midnightcuberx
134.  4.67 dhafin
135.  4.72 Hari Hari
136.  4.76 NicsMunari
136.  4.76 floqualmie
136.  4.76 Isaiah Scott
136.  4.76 TDog
140.  4.84 Stxrkzy
140.  4.84 FaTyl
142.  4.85 Trotters
143.  4.87 DynaXT
144.  4.91 SYUTEO
145.  4.93 Aerocuber
146.  4.97 dylpickle123780
147.  5.00 David Reid
147.  5.00 KamTheCuber
149.  5.03 Mr_Man_I_Am
150.  5.11 tigermaxi
151.  5.12 bbbbbbbowen
152.  5.13 Abram Grimsley
153.  5.17 Poorcuber09
154.  5.18 Enirolf
155.  5.19 White KB
156.  5.28 AnnaW
157.  5.29 xyzzy
158.  5.46 P.Love
159.  5.48 Noob's Cubes
160.  5.60 AdamRubiksCubed
161.  5.65 Lukz
162.  5.66 Quixoteace
163.  5.77 CuberThomas
164.  5.78 jack_bellom07
164.  5.78 edcuberrules8473
166.  5.88 rlnninja44
167.  5.93 Fmlet
168.  5.96 PCCuber
169.  5.97 GooseCuber
170.  5.98 Stokey
171.  6.05 Mike Hughey
172.  6.07 N4C0
173.  6.15 2019ECKE02
174.  6.17 Li Xiang
175.  6.25 SpeedCubeLegend17
176.  6.27 CaptainCuber
177.  6.43 rjt07
178.  6.47 GeographicalCuber
179.  6.52 UkkoE
180.  6.53 Joecab 2000
181.  6.55 cubED5799
182.  6.65 Jason Tzeng
183.  6.69 pb_cuber
184.  6.76 Chirag123
185.  6.85 drpfisherman
186.  6.93 Panagiotis Christopoulos
187.  7.07 Jlit
188.  7.12 RyanSoh
189.  7.29 Tomoki-cube
190.  7.46 Caden Fisher
191.  7.49 kbrune
192.  7.64 Lord brainy
193.  7.69 Isabu
194.  7.70 Iglesauce
195.  7.72 One Wheel
196.  7.81 Huntsidermy Cubed
197.  7.84 shaub1
198.  8.10 lucazdoescubingstuff
199.  8.31 Soldier
200.  8.43 freshcuber.de
201.  8.63 Jrg
202.  9.00 EmmaTheCapicorn
203.  9.13 AmyYu
204.  9.50 sporteisvogel
205.  9.69 Kaphowltha
206.  10.00 pranavAR
207.  10.55 Beerwah
208.  10.56 grathepro
209.  11.52 Jacck
210.  12.05 Krökeldil
211.  12.61 arbivara
212.  13.80 Nevinator2
213.  15.01 SpedCube
214.  15.85 Tanu123
215.  15.87 Nealius4Realius
216.  17.04 MatsBergsten
217.  17.73 cubekid2014
218.  17.83 RisingShinx
219.  23.65 d---
220.  25.50 ARNAV1
221.  30.33 Waqfiqh cubing
222.  34.98 Eric3742Jr
223.  42.49 VictorVulture
224.  3:07.20 Daniel Partridge
225.  DNF ponte_fast


*3x3x3*(283)
1.  5.85 Luke Garrett
2.  5.97 PotatoCuber
3.  6.18 iLikeCheese


Spoiler



4.  6.58 benzhao
5.  7.15 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.15 asiahyoo1997
7.  7.17 Ryan Pilat
8.  7.23 Christopher Fandrich
9.  7.24 Adam Chodyniecki
10.  7.38 p.dranchuk
11.  7.62 Danny Morgan
12.  7.64 Charles Jerome
13.  7.78 David ep
14.  7.83 Parist P
15.  7.88 lilwoaji
16.  7.93 DLXCubing
17.  8.03 cuberkid10
18.  8.04 tsutt099
19.  8.14 JackPfeifer
20.  8.28 Ash Black
20.  8.28 Camerone Chin
22.  8.31 parkertrager
23.  8.33 Kymlikespotatoes12105
24.  8.35 alyzsnyzs
25.  8.37 MichaelNielsen
26.  8.42 V Achyuthan
27.  8.54 fc3x3
28.  8.57 2018KUCZ01
29.  8.60 thecubingwizard
30.  8.63 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
31.  8.70 NathanaelCubes
32.  8.83 tommyo11
33.  8.96 mihnea3000
34.  8.98 NewoMinx
35.  8.99 qaz
36.  9.00 Aerocuber
36.  9.00 Max C.
38.  9.03 eyeballboi
39.  9.05 FishyIshy
40.  9.08 BradenTheMagician
41.  9.11 AndyMok
42.  9.12 Hargun02
43.  9.17 agradess2
44.  9.19 Hayden Ng
45.  9.22 Tues
46.  9.25 ThomasBevan
47.  9.29 MaksymilianMisiak
48.  9.40 Fred Lang
49.  9.43 abhijat
50.  9.47 TheReasonableCuber
51.  9.48 G2013
51.  9.48 KarlJagiel
53.  9.49 WizardCM
54.  9.50 AustinReed
55.  9.66 CubingWizard
56.  9.69 Marcus Siu
57.  9.70 wearephamily1719
58.  9.71 20luky3
59.  9.77 Cooper Jones
60.  9.78 NongQuocDuy
61.  9.79 mariotdias
62.  9.86 Tonester
63.  9.87 BMcCl1
63.  9.87 Jge
65.  9.91 EvanWright1
66.  9.94 VectorCubes
67.  9.96 Cale S
68.  9.98 Paradox4
69.  10.00 TheCubingAddict980
69.  10.00 Swagrid
71.  10.03 Dsm
72.  10.05 Cuber2s
73.  10.09 Parke187
74.  10.16 Nihahhat
75.  10.26 Timona
76.  10.29 jack_bellom07
77.  10.32 baseballjello67
78.  10.40 ponte_fast
79.  10.46 MartinN13
80.  10.48 ichcubegerne
81.  10.49 Koen van Aller
82.  10.50 turtwig
83.  10.60 Raymos Castillo
84.  10.62 Oliver Pällo
85.  10.63 JacobLittleton
86.  10.65 NicsMunari
87.  10.80 beabernardes
88.  10.81 dylpickle123780
89.  10.87 bbbbbbbowen
90.  10.93 weatherman223
91.  10.99 KingCanyon
92.  11.02 DGCubes
93.  11.06 2017LAMB06
94.  11.09 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
95.  11.13 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  11.13 gruuby
97.  11.15 KamTheCuber
98.  11.21 Jorian Meeuse
99.  11.27 the super cuber
100.  11.28 Puppet09
100.  11.28 FishTalons
102.  11.30 any name you wish
103.  11.37 Boris McCoy
104.  11.43 MattP98
105.  11.44 ican97
106.  11.48 MCuber
107.  11.54 BradyLawrence
108.  11.66 trangium
108.  11.66 bennettstouder
110.  11.68 Mr_Man_I_Am
111.  11.72 Keroma12
112.  11.77 calcuber1800
113.  11.80 abunickabhi
114.  11.85 sigalig
115.  11.93 KellanTheCubingCoder
115.  11.93 juanixxds
115.  11.93 carlosvilla9
118.  11.96 midnightcuberx
119.  12.04 Cody_Caston
120.  12.07 superkitkat106
121.  12.11 WHY841
122.  12.22 2019ECKE02
122.  12.22 Calcube
124.  12.28 KingWilwin16
125.  12.29 JakeAK
126.  12.44 Scrambled
127.  12.45 PCCuber
128.  12.48 Hana_n
129.  12.49 Tsukasa Sano
130.  12.56 Ssiא
130.  12.56 Nitin Kumar 2018
132.  12.58 cuberswoop
133.  12.59 Kaito Kid Cuber
134.  12.63 SpiFunTastic
135.  12.65 tigermaxi
136.  12.68 Magma Cubing
137.  12.75 Nevan J
138.  12.82 2018AMSB02
139.  12.86 Trotters
140.  13.05 [email protected]
141.  13.07 nigelthecuber
142.  13.09 SpeedCubeReview
143.  13.20 Fmlet
144.  13.23 nonamed_duck
145.  13.25 zSquirreL
146.  13.26 JustGoodCuber
147.  13.31 InfinityCuber324
148.  13.37 Natemophi
149.  13.43 xyzzy
150.  13.46 epride17
151.  13.47 rlnninja44
151.  13.47 yoyoyobank3
153.  13.56 floqualmie
154.  13.61 dhafin
155.  13.65 FaTyl
156.  13.66 Ali161102
157.  13.69 brad711
158.  13.71 ajw9668
159.  13.73 drpfisherman
160.  13.77 Sawyer
160.  13.77 pjk
162.  13.96 Cubing Mania
163.  14.01 Aidan Hiah
164.  14.13 Ravman
165.  14.32 qatumciuzacqul
166.  14.33 DynaXT
167.  14.40 CubeLub3r
167.  14.40 Noob's Cubes
167.  14.40 David Reid
170.  14.56 Topher_
171.  14.67 Stxrkzy
172.  14.73 ProStar
173.  14.76 hyn
174.  14.82 Cubing_Paddy
175.  14.91 Isaiah Scott
176.  14.92 SmirkyCubes
177.  14.95 Kyle Ho
178.  14.98 Chirag123
179.  15.12 Stokey
180.  15.16 Abram Grimsley
181.  15.21 Tomoki-cube
182.  15.28 RyanSoh
183.  15.43 SkewbKid
184.  15.58 equatoR_
185.  15.62 breadears
186.  15.63 stanley chapel
187.  15.80 SYUTEO
188.  15.84 Bld
189.  16.00 AnnaW
189.  16.00 GooseCuber
191.  16.20 pranavAR
192.  16.22 HTS98
193.  16.26 CalamityCubes
194.  16.39 Caden Fisher
195.  16.59 Enirolf
196.  16.72 bluishshark
197.  16.73 RisingShinx
198.  16.78 tuliphanos
199.  16.87 AdamRubiksCubed
200.  17.01 NmeCuber
201.  17.03 AmyYu
201.  17.03 CuberThomas
203.  17.10 pb_cuber
204.  17.21 White KB
205.  17.27 Lord brainy
206.  17.36 SpeedCubeLegend17
207.  17.56 FeelTheBeat
208.  17.65 hotufos
209.  17.94 robotmania
210.  18.15 P.Love
211.  18.25 kbrune
212.  18.32 shaub1
213.  18.40 CT-6666
214.  18.49 Jlit
214.  18.49 eddieyu
216.  18.53 Running for cube
217.  18.71 CaptainCuber
218.  18.80 GrettGrett
219.  18.85 tom0989123
220.  19.21 Caleb Rogers
221.  19.33 Li Xiang
222.  19.49 Richspeedcuber
223.  19.55 Clock_Enthusiast
224.  19.56 EthanMCuber
225.  19.63 Hari Hari
226.  19.90 yeen
227.  19.98 Poorcuber09
228.  20.06 Jany
229.  20.12 rjt07
230.  20.14 Meanjuice
231.  20.17 a_cuber04
232.  20.27 Kgcubers
233.  20.41 Jason Tzeng
234.  20.51 Panagiotis Christopoulos
235.  20.66 Joecab 2000
236.  20.76 IsekaiMe
237.  20.93 Kaphowltha
238.  21.45 SUCubing
239.  21.49 Quixoteace
240.  21.79 N4C0
241.  22.40 jordi_frei
242.  22.94 NoSekt
243.  22.96 Lukz
244.  22.99 Jrg
245.  23.03 Huntsidermy Cubed
246.  23.38 1davey29
247.  23.74 edcuberrules8473
248.  23.88 Isabu
249.  23.97 One Wheel
250.  24.17 HaiyaAustin
251.  24.51 Nash171
252.  25.23 sporteisvogel
253.  25.27 freshcuber.de
254.  26.29 Krökeldil
255.  26.31 Rubika-37-021204
256.  26.56 cubED5799
257.  27.81 GeographicalCuber
258.  28.82 Jacck
259.  30.19 Iglesauce
260.  31.43 lucazdoescubingstuff
261.  33.07 UkkoE
262.  34.95 Heidi
263.  35.05 Lutz_P
264.  35.55 arbivara
265.  36.35 grathepro
266.  36.54 Soldier
267.  36.78 cubekid2014
268.  37.14 Athervus
269.  37.18 MatsBergsten
270.  37.79 Nevinator2
271.  38.46 EmmaTheCapicorn
272.  38.96 Nealius4Realius
273.  39.26 SpedCube
274.  42.08 d---
275.  43.52 HelgeBerlin
276.  43.74 JailtonMendes
277.  43.95 Tanu123
278.  49.55 Eric3742Jr
279.  52.23 Fischlein
280.  57.35 ARNAV1
281.  1:07.97 VictorVulture
282.  DNF CatSharked
282.  DNF Waqfiqh cubing


*4x4x4*(140)
1.  28.38 asiahyoo1997
2.  28.59 cuberkid10
3.  29.41 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.61 PotatoCuber
5.  32.85 Parist P
6.  32.97 Luke Garrett
7.  33.03 G2013
8.  33.34 BradenTheMagician
8.  33.34 MichaelNielsen
10.  33.90 Hargun02
11.  34.12 NewoMinx
12.  34.87 abhijat
13.  35.01 Hayden Ng
14.  35.36 Adam Chodyniecki
15.  35.91 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  36.16 ichcubegerne
17.  36.38 agradess2
18.  37.09 TheReasonableCuber
19.  37.18 KarlJagiel
20.  37.95 DLXCubing
21.  38.23 jack_bellom07
22.  38.50 AustinReed
23.  38.57 DGCubes
24.  38.79 20luky3
25.  38.99 tommyo11
26.  39.22 Raymos Castillo
27.  40.28 Boris McCoy
28.  40.78 tsutt099
29.  40.84 ThomasBevan
30.  41.14 Aerocuber
31.  41.19 qaz
32.  41.55 ponte_fast
33.  41.95 abunickabhi
34.  41.96 Tues
35.  41.98 WizardCM
36.  42.26 carlosvilla9
37.  43.59 Parke187
38.  43.65 MCuber
39.  43.70 turtwig
40.  44.59 2019PILH01
41.  44.63 KingWilwin16
42.  44.67 sigalig
43.  44.78 fc3x3
44.  45.38 Fred Lang
45.  46.17 beabernardes
46.  46.38 bbbbbbbowen
47.  46.83 juanixxds
48.  47.00 NicsMunari
49.  47.86 drpfisherman
50.  48.57 2018AMSB02
51.  48.70 xyzzy
52.  49.04 stanley chapel
53.  49.13 Liz2107
54.  49.24 BradyLawrence
55.  49.43 Cuber2s
56.  49.61 zSquirreL
57.  49.62 JacobLittleton
58.  50.18 DynaXT
59.  50.22 gruuby
60.  50.45 weatherman223
61.  50.57 dylpickle123780
62.  50.59 Koen van Aller
63.  51.73 SkewbKid
64.  51.78 any name you wish
65.  52.17 FishTalons
66.  52.72 Calcube
66.  52.72 AnnaW
68.  53.08 SpeedCubeReview
69.  53.25 bennettstouder
70.  53.28 KamTheCuber
71.  53.32 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  53.50 Jge
73.  54.05 PCCuber
74.  54.09 yoyoyobank3
75.  54.13 tigermaxi
76.  55.59 CalamityCubes
77.  56.87 Tsukasa Sano
78.  58.02 elimescube
79.  58.09 midnightcuberx
80.  58.21 KingCanyon
81.  58.44 SYUTEO
82.  58.96 Puppet09
83.  1:01.36 Abram Grimsley
84.  1:02.39 breadears
84.  1:02.39 FaTyl
86.  1:02.41 Sawyer
87.  1:02.44 CubeLub3r
88.  1:03.15 Cubing Mania
89.  1:03.48 SmirkyCubes
90.  1:03.94 nigelthecuber
91.  1:05.45 KellanTheCubingCoder
92.  1:06.18 hotufos
93.  1:06.88 Cubing_Paddy
94.  1:07.64 Isaiah Scott
95.  1:07.85 Stxrkzy
96.  1:07.96 Fmlet
97.  1:08.77 White KB
98.  1:09.68 Poorcuber09
99.  1:09.97 IsekaiMe
100.  1:10.38 superkitkat106
101.  1:12.17 Ravman
102.  1:12.63 SpeedCubeLegend17
103.  1:12.88 One Wheel
104.  1:13.11 Jason Tzeng
105.  1:13.98 Li Xiang
106.  1:14.49 hyn
107.  1:15.41 Topher_
108.  1:18.13 Enirolf
109.  1:21.45 a_cuber04
110.  1:22.06 [email protected]
111.  1:22.19 eddieyu
112.  1:22.46 David Reid
113.  1:23.37 robotmania
114.  1:25.80 Jrg
115.  1:27.65 NmeCuber
116.  1:28.49 sporteisvogel
117.  1:29.86 CuberThomas
118.  1:31.36 kbrune
119.  1:31.94 freshcuber.de
120.  1:32.33 Ssiא
121.  1:32.94 Meanjuice
122.  1:35.61 Quixoteace
123.  1:36.76 N4C0
124.  1:43.10 Jacck
125.  1:43.69 RisingShinx
126.  1:49.92 Huntsidermy Cubed
127.  1:50.02 Beerwah
127.  1:50.02 equatoR_
129.  1:51.28 P.Love
130.  1:53.49 shaub1
131.  2:03.47 GeographicalCuber
132.  2:12.96 MatsBergsten
133.  2:16.49 EmmaTheCapicorn
134.  2:18.58 Krökeldil
135.  2:20.43 Chirag123
136.  2:25.62 jordi_frei
137.  2:26.05 RyanSoh
138.  2:30.81 Joecab 2000
139.  2:44.09 Iglesauce
140.  3:03.06 arbivara


*5x5x5*(95)
1.  50.98 asiahyoo1997
2.  54.73 Hayden Ng
3.  54.76 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  56.42 Luke Garrett
5.  57.09 Hargun02
6.  58.73 thecubingwizard
7.  1:00.76 Parist P
8.  1:03.99 abhijat
9.  1:05.01 G2013
10.  1:06.71 KarlJagiel
11.  1:06.81 ichcubegerne
12.  1:07.39 jack_bellom07
13.  1:10.12 turtwig
14.  1:10.52 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  1:10.84 ponte_fast
16.  1:11.52 DLXCubing
17.  1:12.88 tommyo11
18.  1:12.94 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:13.08 Tues
20.  1:13.19 Timona
21.  1:13.74 tsutt099
22.  1:14.82 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:14.90 DGCubes
24.  1:15.40 AustinReed
25.  1:16.03 sigalig
26.  1:20.28 Liz2107
27.  1:21.01 KingWilwin16
28.  1:21.12 NongQuocDuy
29.  1:21.65 gruuby
30.  1:24.43 Fred Lang
31.  1:24.71 JacobLittleton
32.  1:25.09 TheReasonableCuber
33.  1:25.71 drpfisherman
34.  1:25.87 any name you wish
35.  1:26.71 juanixxds
36.  1:26.95 20luky3
37.  1:27.86 beabernardes
38.  1:30.15 dylpickle123780
39.  1:30.25 ThomasBevan
40.  1:30.50 MCuber
41.  1:31.97 carlosvilla9
42.  1:32.36 DynaXT
43.  1:33.15 zSquirreL
44.  1:34.39 2018AMSB02
45.  1:34.95 xyzzy
46.  1:36.20 CaptainCuber
47.  1:38.38 Aerocuber
48.  1:39.89 Calcube
49.  1:41.80 Jge
50.  1:42.48 SkewbKid
51.  1:43.24 AnnaW
52.  1:44.56 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  1:44.75 Koen van Aller
54.  1:46.09 SmirkyCubes
55.  1:47.80 bbbbbbbowen
56.  1:48.33 weatherman223
57.  1:50.97 Isaiah Scott
58.  1:53.61 tigermaxi
59.  1:53.74 breadears
60.  1:57.17 Poorcuber09
61.  2:00.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  2:02.76 wearephamily1719
63.  2:03.06 One Wheel
64.  2:04.34 stanley chapel
65.  2:07.11 nigelthecuber
66.  2:13.27 FishTalons
67.  2:22.26 Jrg
68.  2:22.84 kbrune
69.  2:23.26 hotufos
70.  2:26.07 David Reid
71.  2:29.34 Running for cube
72.  2:29.86 White KB
73.  2:31.44 yoyoyobank3
74.  2:32.63 Jason Tzeng
75.  2:48.70 sporteisvogel
76.  2:52.82 Tsukasa Sano
77.  2:54.82 Ravman
78.  2:57.01 Jacck
79.  3:11.35 freshcuber.de
80.  3:18.06 Huntsidermy Cubed
81.  3:30.11 NmeCuber
82.  3:37.46 Beerwah
83.  3:50.83 GeographicalCuber
84.  4:29.91 Kaphowltha
85.  4:33.13 Krökeldil
86.  4:36.90 Iglesauce
87.  4:40.37 equatoR_
88.  4:44.60 P.Love
89.  6:18.99 d---
90.  DNF NewoMinx
90.  DNF Ali161102
90.  DNF midnightcuberx
90.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
90.  DNF MatsBergsten
90.  DNF arbivara


*6x6x6*(48)
1.  1:35.53 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:46.74 ichcubegerne
3.  1:50.74 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:53.13 thecubingwizard
5.  1:57.00 Luke Garrett
6.  2:06.39 Raymos Castillo
7.  2:10.10 agradess2
8.  2:15.11 Carter Cubes
9.  2:15.69 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:16.70 Marcus Siu
11.  2:16.87 drpfisherman
12.  2:17.16 xyzzy
13.  2:18.43 abhijat
14.  2:21.00 DGCubes
15.  2:21.54 turtwig
16.  2:22.24 Keroma12
17.  2:22.63 Tues
18.  2:23.81 tsutt099
19.  2:24.81 gruuby
20.  2:31.09 AustinReed
21.  2:37.90 eyeballboi
22.  2:49.07 Fred Lang
23.  2:53.54 carlosvilla9
24.  2:54.62 AnnaW
25.  2:57.97 zSquirreL
26.  2:58.47 dylpickle123780
27.  3:09.56 elimescube
28.  3:13.83 Jge
29.  3:15.96 FishTalons
30.  3:27.63 any name you wish
31.  3:30.64 SkewbKid
32.  3:37.21 juanixxds
33.  3:47.83 One Wheel
34.  3:58.42 Isaiah Scott
35.  4:14.30 weatherman223
36.  4:28.09 David Reid
37.  4:35.37 kbrune
38.  4:50.85 Jacck
39.  4:55.43 SmirkyCubes
40.  5:24.37 White KB
41.  6:14.49 sporteisvogel
42.  7:18.27 equatoR_
43.  9:32.29 Krökeldil
44.  DNF Max C.
44.  DNF tommyo11
44.  DNF Ali161102
44.  DNF Poorcuber09
44.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(33)
1.  2:13.94 asiahyoo1997
2.  2:30.00 Hayden Ng
3.  2:38.26 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:45.93 Luke Garrett
5.  2:52.97 Hargun02
6.  3:05.44 agradess2
7.  3:09.11 drpfisherman
8.  3:19.35 Raymos Castillo
9.  3:27.95 gruuby
10.  3:33.24 xyzzy
11.  3:34.58 Max C.
12.  3:43.07 BradenTheMagician
13.  3:52.47 DGCubes
14.  3:57.09 AustinReed
15.  4:12.01 Fred Lang
16.  4:17.33 dylpickle123780
17.  4:27.17 AnnaW
18.  4:41.39 zSquirreL
19.  4:59.68 FishTalons
20.  5:33.10 One Wheel
21.  5:37.26 SkewbKid
22.  5:58.58 Jrg
23.  6:59.64 weatherman223
24.  7:03.45 David Reid
25.  7:19.79 Jacck
26.  7:30.93 thomas.sch
27.  7:36.41 White KB
28.  7:43.99 kbrune
29.  8:02.21 sporteisvogel
30.  10:11.46 equatoR_
31.  DNF Isaiah Scott
31.  DNF Poorcuber09
31.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(57)
1.  3.89 tuliphanos
2.  5.58 NongQuocDuy
3.  5.94 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  6.22 Luke Garrett
5.  6.34 Cooper Jones
6.  6.82 fc3x3
7.  7.49 Cuber2s
8.  7.91 asiahyoo1997
9.  8.76 KDJ
10.  9.08 agradess2
11.  9.41 nigelthecuber
12.  10.93 sigalig
13.  11.32 turtwig
14.  11.34 Soldier
15.  12.02 p.dranchuk
15.  12.02 2019ECKE02
17.  12.30 Hayden Ng
18.  13.04 AustinReed
19.  13.40 Ryan Pilat
20.  14.21 abunickabhi
21.  14.64 Calcube
22.  15.14 CubeLub3r
23.  15.81 bluishshark
24.  16.00 any name you wish
25.  16.15 hyn
26.  16.34 Li Xiang
27.  18.00 ponte_fast
28.  19.85 DGCubes
29.  21.25 grathepro
30.  23.23 Mike Hughey
31.  23.76 WizardCM
32.  23.92 tsutt099
33.  24.12 juanixxds
34.  28.98 gruuby
35.  30.08 Raymos Castillo
36.  32.35 MatsBergsten
37.  34.47 2018AMSB02
38.  37.11 Bld
39.  37.46 kbrune
40.  40.08 stanley chapel
41.  42.60 Koen van Aller
42.  48.55 Ravman
43.  56.82 RyanSoh
44.  59.75 zSquirreL
45.  1:01.60 Alpha cuber
46.  1:02.35 sporteisvogel
47.  1:10.19 Krökeldil
48.  1:29.18 Jacck
49.  1:59.65 equatoR_
50.  2:31.91 GeographicalCuber
51.  2:38.01 arbivara
52.  DNF Caden Fisher
52.  DNF Tues
52.  DNF Parist P
52.  DNF NmeCuber
52.  DNF ichcubegerne
52.  DNF SkewbKid


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(48)
1.  18.56 sigalig
2.  19.84 JakeAK
3.  22.34 G2013


Spoiler



4.  25.60 riovqn
5.  26.69 KDJ
6.  28.26 ican97
7.  28.52 tommyo11
8.  28.89 Jorian Meeuse
9.  34.08 2019ECKE02
10.  43.27 abunickabhi
11.  44.90 Ali161102
12.  54.06 FishTalons
13.  58.75 ThomasBevan
14.  1:04.29 Nihahhat
15.  1:06.21 Luke Garrett
16.  1:13.86 MatsBergsten
17.  1:15.98 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:16.65 ichcubegerne
19.  1:23.33 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:27.46 juanixxds
21.  1:27.82 David ep
22.  1:29.30 DGCubes
23.  1:33.00 SpeedCubeLegend17
24.  1:35.93 Fmlet
25.  1:43.74 Nitin Kumar 2018
26.  1:58.05 filmip
27.  2:04.68 WizardCM
28.  2:06.61 NewoMinx
29.  2:17.60 kbrune
30.  2:20.99 zSquirreL
31.  2:34.05 stanley chapel
32.  2:49.98 sporteisvogel
33.  2:53.89 Jacck
34.  2:55.75 pranavAR
35.  3:46.43 wearephamily1719
36.  4:00.50 RyanSoh
37.  4:04.14 Bld
38.  4:08.52 Tsukasa Sano
39.  4:47.72 CT-6666
40.  5:47.00 xyzzy
41.  5:58.11 hotufos
42.  6:09.40 Krökeldil
43.  6:52.14 equatoR_
44.  DNF tsutt099
44.  DNF arbivara
44.  DNF any name you wish
44.  DNF beabernardes
44.  DNF Ssiא


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  2:01.11 2019ECKE02
2.  4:12.11 Nihahhat
3.  5:37.82 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  7:54.44 DGCubes
5.  9:32.53 Jacck
6.  9:58.01 juanixxds
7.  10:26.58 equatoR_
8.  11:35.90 beabernardes
9.  14:30.74 sporteisvogel
10.  19:47.40 kbrune
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF NewoMinx
11.  DNF KDJ
11.  DNF ichcubegerne


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:02.29 2019ECKE02
2.  16:46.76 MatsBergsten
3.  19:23.14 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  26:51.42 equatoR_
5.  DNF filmip
5.  DNF KDJ


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF 2018AMSB02
1.  DNF equatoR_
1.  DNF 2019ECKE02
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF equatoR_
1.  DNF 2019ECKE02

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  35/40 50:03 the super cuber
2.  21/25 51:44 2019ECKE02
3.  15/20 60:00 Ali161102


Spoiler



4.  15/20 60:00 FishTalons
5.  4/4 22:38 MatsBergsten
6.  5/6 41:32 sporteisvogel
7.  3/3 3:10 Keroma12
8.  4/5 49:58 equatoR_
9.  2/2 1:13 KDJ
10.  2/3 11:51 Jacck
11.  1/2 12:38 zSquirreL


*3x3x3 one-handed*(156)
1.  10.50 Luke Garrett
2.  10.70 NathanaelCubes
3.  10.74 Dsm


Spoiler



4.  11.05 lilwoaji
5.  11.33 Parist P
6.  12.04 2019PILH01
7.  12.85 PotatoCuber
8.  13.49 Charles Jerome
9.  13.65 RedstoneTim
10.  13.77 parkertrager
11.  13.81 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  14.12 Hayden Ng
13.  14.23 Hargun02
14.  14.35 Nihahhat
15.  14.55 asiahyoo1997
16.  14.87 NewoMinx
17.  14.90 Danny Morgan
18.  15.28 Tues
19.  15.30 tsutt099
20.  15.66 mihnea3000
21.  15.67 ichcubegerne
22.  15.81 turtwig
23.  15.97 Marcus Siu
24.  16.28 V Achyuthan
25.  16.46 Tonester
26.  16.89 KarlJagiel
27.  16.93 nonamed_duck
28.  17.26 JakeAK
29.  17.31 midnightcuberx
30.  17.35 ponte_fast
31.  17.38 cuberkid10
32.  17.71 PCCuber
33.  17.76 KingWilwin16
34.  17.92 TheReasonableCuber
35.  17.95 MartinN13
36.  18.31 abunickabhi
37.  18.32 mariotdias
38.  18.66 KingCanyon
39.  18.71 jack_bellom07
40.  18.85 Cale S
41.  19.37 Max C.
42.  19.47 ThomasBevan
43.  19.65 Camerone Chin
44.  19.78 DGCubes
45.  19.98 Ssiא
46.  20.02 BradenTheMagician
47.  20.14 weatherman223
48.  20.18 MattP98
49.  20.43 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  20.57 Jorian Meeuse
51.  20.83 Puppet09
52.  20.85 tommyo11
53.  21.20 agradess2
54.  21.25 2019ECKE02
55.  21.34 NicsMunari
56.  21.49 Swagrid
57.  21.50 Raymos Castillo
58.  21.51 juanixxds
59.  21.94 xyzzy
60.  22.33 ican97
61.  22.35 carlosvilla9
62.  22.62 qatumciuzacqul
63.  22.65 Cooper Jones
64.  22.84 WizardCM
65.  22.89 2018AMSB02
66.  22.96 drpfisherman
67.  22.98 Cuber2s
68.  23.00 Parke187
69.  23.19 any name you wish
70.  23.24 SmirkyCubes
71.  23.41 Sawyer
72.  23.45 Timona
73.  23.72 VectorCubes
74.  23.76 trangium
75.  24.06 CubingWizard
76.  24.24 yoyoyobank3
77.  24.28 Nevan J
78.  24.88 gruuby
79.  24.92 Nitin Kumar 2018
80.  24.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
81.  25.05 Isaiah Scott
82.  25.21 abhijat
83.  25.31 Jge
84.  25.33 nigelthecuber
85.  25.34 MCuber
86.  25.54 RyanSoh
87.  25.75 floqualmie
88.  26.05 Ravman
89.  26.06 bbbbbbbowen
90.  26.10 Keroma12
91.  26.13 Calcube
92.  26.42 zSquirreL
93.  26.46 Liz2107
94.  27.38 Aerocuber
95.  27.59 tigermaxi
96.  27.77 epride17
97.  28.00 Kyle Ho
98.  29.44 JacobLittleton
99.  29.48 Koen van Aller
100.  29.58 [email protected]
101.  29.69 DynaXT
102.  30.59 SkewbKid
103.  31.05 hyn
104.  31.20 hotufos
105.  31.26 Topher_
106.  31.49 beabernardes
107.  31.79 FishTalons
108.  31.92 Fmlet
109.  32.93 White KB
110.  33.51 AmyYu
111.  33.67 Poorcuber09
112.  34.31 KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  34.43 NmeCuber
114.  34.56 Abram Grimsley
115.  34.80 JustGoodCuber
116.  35.30 Chirag123
117.  36.08 dylpickle123780
118.  37.01 freshcuber.de
119.  37.06 Aidan Hiah
119.  37.06 Joecab 2000
121.  37.35 pranavAR
122.  38.80 pb_cuber
123.  39.72 Meanjuice
124.  39.94 Cubing_Paddy
125.  41.31 Enirolf
126.  42.49 CuberThomas
127.  42.52 Hari Hari
128.  43.89 equatoR_
129.  44.77 Caden Fisher
130.  45.41 a_cuber04
131.  46.51 shaub1
132.  46.87 GooseCuber
133.  48.95 tuliphanos
134.  49.67 SYUTEO
135.  50.64 sporteisvogel
136.  52.39 Stokey
137.  52.55 Trotters
138.  54.23 kbrune
139.  54.72 robotmania
140.  55.31 SpeedCubeLegend17
141.  55.34 Jacck
142.  55.50 Tsukasa Sano
143.  56.02 GeographicalCuber
144.  1:03.71 P.Love
145.  1:04.48 Caleb Rogers
146.  1:05.26 Jason Tzeng
147.  1:06.49 IsekaiMe
148.  1:19.00 cubED5799
149.  1:24.95 cubekid2014
150.  1:29.57 Huntsidermy Cubed
151.  1:53.61 MatsBergsten
152.  1:57.41 Soldier
153.  2:30.98 d---
154.  2:48.20 Nevinator2
155.  3:14.26 Eric3742Jr
156.  DNF Ali161102


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  38.34 DGCubes
2.  2:53.75 equatoR_
3.  3:17.99 zSquirreL


Spoiler



4.  3:45.45 White KB


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  33.71 gruuby
2.  36.28 ichcubegerne
3.  39.03 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  50.80 any name you wish
5.  53.01 ponte_fast
6.  1:02.81 BradenTheMagician
7.  1:18.73 zSquirreL
8.  1:40.28 NmeCuber
9.  1:43.84 kbrune
10.  1:46.16 ThomasBevan
11.  1:47.67 equatoR_
12.  1:49.72 White KB
13.  2:06.48 Fmlet
14.  2:31.97 Hari Hari
15.  2:32.51 Jacck
16.  2:36.29 SkewbKid
17.  2:44.88 a_cuber04
18.  DNF Cooper Jones
18.  DNF juanixxds


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)
1.  23.33 (19, 25, 26) thecubingwizard
1.  23.33 (22, 24, 24) TipsterTrickster 
3.  27.67 (27, 28, 28) brad711


Spoiler



4.  32.00 (40, 32, 24) arbivara
5.  32.33 (34, 32, 31) elimescube
6.  32.67 (35, 28, 35) DGCubes
7.  37.33 (44, 33, 35) Mike Hughey
8.  41.67 (42, 43, 40) beabernardes
9.  46.00 (46, 46, 46) zSquirreL
10.  59.67 (60, 65, 54) NmeCuber
11.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician
11.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
11.  DNF (32, 40, DNS) LeviGibson
11.  DNF (35, 45, DNS) OriEy
11.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) TDog
11.  DNF (47, 50, DNF) Meanjuice
11.  DNF (DNF, 54, DNF) EthanMCuber
11.  DNF (56, 72, DNS) d---
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Danny Morgan
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Cooper Jones


*2-3-4 Relay*(72)
1.  40.22 asiahyoo1997
2.  40.27 Luke Garrett
3.  43.86 PotatoCuber


Spoiler



4.  45.26 Hayden Ng
5.  45.98 Parist P
6.  47.36 G2013
7.  49.37 abhijat
8.  49.62 thecubingwizard
9.  49.76 Tues
10.  50.02 BradenTheMagician
11.  50.48 Hargun02
12.  52.54 ThomasBevan
13.  53.80 WizardCM
14.  55.12 p.dranchuk
15.  55.40 beabernardes
16.  57.12 Parke187
17.  57.15 ichcubegerne
18.  57.68 Raymos Castillo
19.  58.09 qaz
20.  1:01.05 DGCubes
21.  1:01.89 zSquirreL
22.  1:02.01 gruuby
23.  1:03.10 ponte_fast
24.  1:03.71 JacobLittleton
25.  1:04.24 any name you wish
26.  1:05.40 bbbbbbbowen
27.  1:06.56 juanixxds
28.  1:07.21 Tsukasa Sano
29.  1:08.03 BradyLawrence
30.  1:09.57 Aerocuber
31.  1:12.43 dylpickle123780
32.  1:15.61 Utkarsh Ashar
33.  1:16.68 SkewbKid
34.  1:16.99 Calcube
35.  1:18.14 Jge
36.  1:18.77 drpfisherman
37.  1:19.57 PCCuber
38.  1:19.70 tigermaxi
39.  1:20.52 Abram Grimsley
40.  1:25.96 Ravman
41.  1:29.07 AnnaW
42.  1:30.63 Nevan J
43.  1:31.99 hyn
44.  1:33.74 SmirkyCubes
45.  1:34.01 Cooper Jones
46.  1:35.02 Cubing_Paddy
47.  1:35.62 Topher_
48.  1:39.72 KellanTheCubingCoder
49.  1:46.37 White KB
50.  1:48.59 David Reid
51.  1:51.88 Jason Tzeng
52.  1:52.58 Poorcuber09
53.  1:53.42 [email protected]
54.  1:57.59 kbrune
55.  1:58.98 NmeCuber
56.  1:59.91 Isaiah Scott
57.  2:03.07 Jrg
58.  2:04.73 Meanjuice
59.  2:04.87 a_cuber04
60.  2:11.20 Huntsidermy Cubed
61.  2:13.64 equatoR_
62.  2:14.46 Quixoteace
63.  2:29.87 Chirag123
64.  2:30.50 shaub1
65.  2:33.60 Jacck
66.  2:36.07 Isabu
67.  2:52.01 EmmaTheCapicorn
68.  3:08.10 Joecab 2000
69.  3:11.68 Krökeldil
70.  3:33.88 Iglesauce
71.  4:01.71 cubED5799
72.  6:34.03 lucazdoescubingstuff


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:27.78 Luke Garrett
2.  1:36.18 asiahyoo1997
3.  1:51.22 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:51.95 Parist P
5.  1:56.28 thecubingwizard
6.  1:56.55 abhijat
7.  2:01.15 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:04.11 DGCubes
9.  2:04.84 G2013
10.  2:14.51 ichcubegerne
11.  2:19.23 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:20.81 Tues
13.  2:22.84 qaz
14.  2:26.43 ThomasBevan
15.  2:29.76 beabernardes
16.  2:30.42 any name you wish
17.  2:33.77 gruuby
18.  2:35.13 zSquirreL
19.  2:38.35 bbbbbbbowen
20.  2:41.83 juanixxds
21.  2:42.06 drpfisherman
22.  2:42.33 dylpickle123780
23.  2:44.67 Calcube
24.  2:47.71 Cooper Jones
25.  2:49.69 Jge
26.  2:56.67 Aerocuber
27.  3:11.83 AnnaW
28.  3:14.88 SkewbKid
29.  3:15.19 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  3:21.56 tigermaxi
31.  3:25.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
32.  3:32.75 Cubing_Paddy
33.  3:37.42 SmirkyCubes
34.  4:11.52 Jrg
35.  4:16.72 White KB
36.  4:22.10 kbrune
37.  4:39.43 David Reid
38.  4:43.67 Ravman
39.  4:52.50 Topher_
40.  5:18.24 NmeCuber
41.  5:29.96 Huntsidermy Cubed
42.  5:51.19 Jacck
43.  6:57.24 equatoR_
44.  7:07.85 Krökeldil
45.  7:57.58 cubED5799


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:40.54 thecubingwizard
2.  3:55.11 Hargun02
3.  4:01.67 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  4:03.77 Raymos Castillo
5.  4:15.56 ichcubegerne
6.  4:38.41 DGCubes
7.  4:44.54 drpfisherman
8.  4:48.60 gruuby
9.  5:17.33 beabernardes
10.  5:44.24 zSquirreL
11.  5:57.18 dylpickle123780
12.  6:14.58 Jge
13.  6:39.80 2018AMSB02
14.  6:41.08 SkewbKid
15.  8:37.69 kbrune
16.  9:39.32 White KB
17.  9:57.23 David Reid
18.  12:00.07 Beerwah
19.  12:44.58 equatoR_
20.  14:31.02 Huntsidermy Cubed
21.  15:30.47 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:55.27 ichcubegerne
2.  7:45.18 Raymos Castillo
3.  8:30.69 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  8:42.14 DGCubes
5.  8:43.93 drpfisherman
6.  9:59.80 dylpickle123780
7.  10:26.89 zSquirreL
8.  11:10.89 beabernardes
9.  12:53.09 SkewbKid
10.  14:15.01 Ali161102
11.  16:54.57 kbrune
12.  18:00.88 David Reid
13.  18:44.30 White KB
14.  18:54.78 equatoR_
15.  21:41.09 Beerwah


*Clock*(97)
1.  3.66 JChambers13
2.  4.02 Carter Cubes
3.  4.14 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  4.18 Daniel Partridge
5.  4.46 alyzsnyzs
5.  4.46 MartinN13
7.  4.47 VectorCubes
8.  4.87 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.36 Clock_Enthusiast
10.  5.43 Danny Morgan
11.  5.63 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  5.70 Charles Jerome
13.  5.84 Jules Graham
14.  6.04 2018KUCZ01
15.  6.05 AndyMok
16.  6.23 carlosvilla9
17.  6.38 floqualmie
18.  6.42 Christopher Fandrich
19.  6.47 tsutt099
20.  6.61 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  6.78 Hayden Ng
22.  6.85 BradenTheMagician
23.  6.86 jack_bellom07
24.  7.09 drpfisherman
25.  7.10 cuberkid10
26.  7.11 zSquirreL
27.  7.21 NewoMinx
28.  7.23 DLXCubing
29.  7.30 ThomasBevan
30.  7.53 equatoR_
31.  7.72 Parke187
32.  7.76 yoyoyobank3
33.  7.77 TDog
34.  7.97 Tonester
35.  7.99 Parist P
36.  8.01 Tues
37.  8.02 mariotdias
38.  8.08 Cooper Jones
38.  8.08 sigalig
40.  8.27 InfinityCuber324
41.  8.37 KellanTheCubingCoder
42.  8.43 DynaXT
43.  8.50 tommyo11
44.  8.65 asiahyoo1997
45.  8.67 N4C0
46.  8.87 bluishshark
46.  8.87 MichaelNielsen
48.  8.90 Raymos Castillo
49.  8.95 Panagiotis Christopoulos
50.  9.45 Li Xiang
51.  9.46 Aerocuber
51.  9.46 gruuby
53.  9.54 Jason Tzeng
53.  9.54 ichcubegerne
55.  9.64 wearephamily1719
56.  10.00 Kyle Ho
57.  10.18 DGCubes
58.  10.26 Calcube
59.  10.33 CubeLub3r
60.  10.59 WizardCM
61.  10.72 qatumciuzacqul
62.  11.10 Alpha cuber
63.  11.46 JacobLittleton
64.  11.49 fc3x3
65.  11.58 FishTalons
66.  11.80 Quixoteace
67.  11.86 abhijat
68.  11.92 midnightcuberx
69.  11.93 eyeballboi
70.  12.32 Fred Lang
71.  12.89 Caden Fisher
72.  13.45 TheReasonableCuber
73.  13.54 SmirkyCubes
74.  13.56 White KB
75.  14.18 freshcuber.de
76.  14.23 Isaiah Scott
77.  14.36 beabernardes
78.  14.43 Stxrkzy
79.  14.53 PortugeeJoe
80.  16.11 Jacck
81.  16.31 Cubing_Paddy
82.  16.84 Poorcuber09
83.  19.97 GeographicalCuber
84.  20.78 sporteisvogel
85.  21.34 KamTheCuber
86.  23.23 Jge
87.  24.26 Enirolf
88.  25.71 SkewbKid
89.  28.05 Koen van Aller
90.  32.55 Huntsidermy Cubed
91.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
91.  DNF MattP98
91.  DNF 2017LAMB06
91.  DNF 2019ECKE02
91.  DNF 2018AMSB02
91.  DNF tigermaxi
91.  DNF any name you wish


*Megaminx*(59)
1.  37.49 2018KUCZ01
2.  38.63 NewoMinx
3.  42.34 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.11 Hargun02
5.  45.25 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  46.69 WizardCM
7.  47.51 jack_bellom07
8.  49.50 abhijat
9.  51.55 2019PILH01
10.  53.05 NicsMunari
11.  54.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  54.26 carlosvilla9
13.  55.53 mariotdias
14.  56.12 KarlJagiel
15.  58.36 ponte_fast
16.  59.39 Fred Lang
17.  1:00.34 alyzsnyzs
18.  1:01.03 tommyo11
19.  1:02.33 agradess2
20.  1:05.15 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:05.69 AustinReed
22.  1:06.14 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:06.16 DGCubes
24.  1:06.18 ichcubegerne
25.  1:07.67 Tues
26.  1:10.05 floqualmie
27.  1:10.14 tsutt099
28.  1:11.21 gruuby
29.  1:13.36 Parist P
30.  1:20.45 beabernardes
31.  1:27.54 FishTalons
32.  1:28.21 SkewbKid
33.  1:30.05 turtwig
34.  1:32.06 Calcube
35.  1:32.74 stanley chapel
36.  1:33.63 2019ECKE02
37.  1:33.72 Koen van Aller
38.  1:35.75 Keroma12
39.  1:37.81 xyzzy
40.  1:45.91 zSquirreL
41.  1:47.19 juanixxds
42.  1:49.77 equatoR_
43.  1:56.50 hyn
44.  2:00.99 Isaiah Scott
45.  2:16.80 SpeedCubeLegend17
46.  2:22.71 tigermaxi
47.  2:26.11 One Wheel
48.  2:26.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
49.  2:57.34 White KB
50.  3:05.64 GeographicalCuber
51.  3:08.85 Jrg
52.  3:09.50 Jacck
53.  3:20.29 sporteisvogel
54.  3:22.29 freshcuber.de
55.  3:27.37 kbrune
56.  3:34.68 Huntsidermy Cubed
57.  4:38.39 Krökeldil
58.  4:54.56 thomas.sch
59.  DNF Eric3742Jr


*Pyraminx*(138)
1.  1.55 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.57 Daniel Partridge
3.  1.66 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.26 Danny Morgan
5.  2.38 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  2.48 DGCubes
7.  2.59 Charles Jerome
8.  2.60 Luke Garrett
9.  2.77 mariotdias
10.  2.79 Ash Black
11.  2.94 Ryan Pilat
12.  2.97 MartinN13
13.  2.98 KarlJagiel
14.  3.17 Cooper Jones
15.  3.24 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.29 tsutt099
16.  3.29 NewoMinx
18.  3.30 EvanWright1
19.  3.51 jack_bellom07
20.  3.68 David ep
21.  3.69 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  3.70 wearephamily1719
23.  3.74 Cubing_Paddy
24.  3.94 Cody_Caston
25.  3.99 GooseCuber
26.  4.04 Max C.
27.  4.26 asiahyoo1997
28.  4.27 Jge
29.  4.30 WizardCM
30.  4.41 Jason Tzeng
31.  4.51 tommyo11
32.  4.55 Mr_Man_I_Am
33.  4.62 AndyMok
34.  4.69 Paradox4
35.  4.70 Tonester
36.  4.79 Parist P
37.  4.81 Parke187
37.  4.81 Clock_Enthusiast
39.  4.99 ichcubegerne
40.  5.00 Tues
41.  5.02 Hargun02
42.  5.05 juanixxds
43.  5.10 Oliver Pällo
44.  5.23 Raymos Castillo
45.  5.24 equatoR_
46.  5.35 agradess2
47.  5.46 EthanMCuber
48.  5.48 White KB
48.  5.48 any name you wish
50.  5.53 midnightcuberx
51.  5.65 JacobLittleton
52.  5.66 2018AMSB02
53.  5.68 Cuber2s
54.  5.70 turtwig
55.  5.73 CaptainCuber
56.  5.75 ponte_fast
56.  5.75 MCuber
56.  5.75 Magma Cubing
59.  5.80 2019PILH01
60.  5.87 nigelthecuber
61.  5.92 Enirolf
62.  5.93 AustinReed
62.  5.93 CubeLub3r
64.  5.98 superkitkat106
65.  6.15 SpeedCubeLegend17
66.  6.24 VectorCubes
67.  6.29 weatherman223
68.  6.32 gruuby
69.  6.37 TDog
69.  6.37 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  6.42 KellanTheCubingCoder
72.  6.44 TheReasonableCuber
73.  6.67 Meanjuice
74.  6.76 Calcube
75.  6.79 carlosvilla9
76.  6.82 Aerocuber
77.  7.01 tigermaxi
78.  7.03 beabernardes
79.  7.07 SmirkyCubes
80.  7.10 Cubing Mania
81.  7.16 fc3x3
82.  7.17 Poorcuber09
83.  7.19 floqualmie
84.  7.23 Puppet09
85.  7.27 Topher_
86.  7.33 Kyle Ho
87.  7.48 abunickabhi
88.  7.54 Li Xiang
89.  7.55 HTS98
90.  7.57 zSquirreL
91.  7.68 BradyLawrence
92.  7.70 tuliphanos
93.  7.73 abhijat
93.  7.73 Stokey
95.  7.75 Isaiah Scott
96.  7.79 Calumv 
97.  8.05 InfinityCuber324
98.  8.23 brickinapresent
99.  8.30 SkewbKid
100.  8.32 ThomasBevan
101.  8.38 FishTalons
102.  8.62 Quixoteace
103.  8.65 Panagiotis Christopoulos
104.  8.80 NmeCuber
105.  8.90 Soldier
106.  9.33 eddieyu
107.  9.40 rjt07
108.  9.71 KingCanyon
109.  9.99 Huntsidermy Cubed
110.  10.34 Koen van Aller
111.  10.57 ProStar
112.  10.86 N4C0
113.  11.03 pranavAR
114.  11.51 robotmania
115.  11.95 RyanSoh
116.  12.04 sporteisvogel
117.  12.15 Hari Hari
118.  12.46 Isabu
119.  12.99 Jacck
120.  13.52 UkkoE
121.  13.81 CuberThomas
122.  15.41 EmmaTheCapicorn
123.  15.69 stanley chapel
124.  16.72 kbrune
125.  16.93 Krökeldil
126.  17.27 Ravman
127.  18.38 cubekid2014
128.  18.82 cubED5799
129.  18.92 freshcuber.de
130.  19.26 Iglesauce
131.  20.09 Eric3742Jr
132.  21.66 Joecab 2000
133.  25.37 PortugeeJoe
134.  29.09 Chirag123
135.  31.34 SpedCube
136.  32.75 Fischlein
137.  54.30 Nevinator2
138.  DNF Waqfiqh cubing


*Square-1*(106)
1.  6.13 David ep
2.  6.39 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.20 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.51 Ryan Pilat
5.  7.65 BrianJ
6.  7.85 EvanWright1
7.  7.95 Benjamin Warry
8.  8.26 Legomanz
9.  8.86 Hayden Ng
10.  8.87 2019ECKE02
11.  8.95 Elijah Rain Phelps
12.  9.12 Danny Morgan
12.  9.12 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  9.23 Charles Jerome
15.  10.36 Marcus Siu
15.  10.36 tsutt099
17.  10.45 equatoR_
18.  10.93 thecubingwizard
19.  11.37 Luke Garrett
20.  11.83 BradyLawrence
21.  12.66 fc3x3
22.  12.69 alyzsnyzs
23.  13.08 Cale S
24.  13.92 lilwoaji
25.  14.08 BradenTheMagician
26.  14.26 MichaelNielsen
27.  14.61 Parist P
28.  14.96 CubingWizard
29.  15.11 Max C.
30.  15.12 NewoMinx
31.  15.34 Ricardo Zapata
32.  15.46 Hargun02
33.  15.58 MCuber
34.  15.79 abhijat
35.  16.10 ichcubegerne
36.  16.15 Cooper Jones
37.  16.22 whatshisbucket
38.  16.27 AndyMok
39.  16.65 tommyo11
40.  16.75 floqualmie
40.  16.75 zSquirreL
42.  16.96 bluishshark
43.  17.03 nigelthecuber
44.  17.63 wearephamily1719
45.  17.68 Tues
46.  17.77 Raymos Castillo
47.  17.95 Nevan J
48.  17.99 DGCubes
49.  18.10 beabernardes
50.  18.38 hyn
51.  18.42 JacobLittleton
52.  18.61 KarlJagiel
53.  19.05 MattP98
54.  19.43 AustinReed
55.  19.50 NicsMunari
56.  19.65 Calcube
57.  19.83 weatherman223
58.  20.01 SkewbKid
59.  20.20 Jge
60.  20.26 any name you wish
61.  20.76 Aerocuber
62.  21.58 eyeballboi
63.  21.87 SmirkyCubes
64.  22.71 WizardCM
65.  24.00 Tonester
66.  24.10 InfinityCuber324
67.  24.20 David Reid
68.  24.30 qaz
69.  24.43 midnightcuberx
70.  24.49 gruuby
71.  24.87 asiahyoo1997
72.  26.47 ponte_fast
73.  27.19 Parke187
74.  27.20 carlosvilla9
75.  27.49 Fred Lang
76.  27.95 ThomasBevan
77.  27.98 Meanjuice
78.  28.27 FishTalons
79.  29.27 yoyoyobank3
80.  29.31 TheReasonableCuber
81.  29.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
82.  29.52 EthanMCuber
83.  31.11 drpfisherman
84.  31.59 juanixxds
85.  32.16 lumes2121
86.  34.06 Enirolf
87.  34.99 eddieyu
88.  35.13 Poorcuber09
89.  35.93 Ravman
90.  36.05 Clock_Enthusiast
91.  36.14 FaTyl
92.  38.15 HTS98
93.  38.93 tigermaxi
94.  39.17 tuliphanos
95.  48.74 Jacck
96.  48.93 KamTheCuber
97.  50.24 c00bmaster
98.  52.93 sporteisvogel
99.  55.40 Huntsidermy Cubed
100.  58.59 White KB
101.  1:04.72 Fmlet
102.  1:24.80 Panagiotis Christopoulos
103.  2:04.21 CuberThomas
104.  3:43.96 RyanSoh
105.  3:58.28 kbrune
106.  DNF CubeLub3r


*Skewb*(120)
1.  1.95 BradyCubes08
2.  2.21 Cody_Caston
3.  2.48 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.73 Urho Kinnunen
5.  2.89 domrred
6.  2.90 Charles Jerome
7.  3.24 Ash Black
8.  3.32 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  3.33 tsutt099
10.  3.39 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  3.54 Cooper Jones
12.  3.55 MichaelNielsen
13.  3.61 Redicubeman
14.  3.79 KarlJagiel
15.  3.80 Alpha cuber
16.  3.98 alyzsnyzs
17.  4.07 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
18.  4.27 nigelthecuber
19.  4.48 lilwoaji
20.  4.49 Magma Cubing
21.  4.52 Tues
22.  4.53 Hargun02
23.  4.61 any name you wish
24.  4.65 NewoMinx
25.  4.81 p.dranchuk
26.  4.82 Luke Garrett
27.  4.88 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
28.  5.09 Parist P
29.  5.14 David Reid
30.  5.23 BradenTheMagician
31.  5.24 Raymos Castillo
32.  5.31 tigermaxi
33.  5.38 weatherman223
34.  5.51 Ryan Pilat
35.  5.54 MartinN13
36.  5.56 N4C0
37.  5.70 hotufos
38.  5.77 VectorCubes
39.  5.86 InfinityCuber324
40.  5.91 AndyMok
41.  5.97 Poorcuber09
42.  6.04 DGCubes
43.  6.05 jack_bellom07
44.  6.11 ichcubegerne
45.  6.16 Max C.
46.  6.48 WizardCM
47.  6.49 cuberkid10
48.  6.50 BradyLawrence
49.  6.58 Parke187
49.  6.58 SkewbKid
51.  6.79 Mr_Man_I_Am
52.  6.92 tommyo11
53.  6.94 Panagiotis Christopoulos
54.  7.09 Jge
55.  7.55 MCuber
56.  7.58 EthanMCuber
57.  7.78 Lukz
58.  7.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
59.  7.88 Calumv 
60.  7.93 gruuby
61.  8.17 carlosvilla9
62.  8.32 Swagrid
63.  8.34 Tonester
64.  8.50 asiahyoo1997
65.  8.57 Jason Tzeng
66.  8.68 Isaiah Scott
67.  8.72 eddieyu
68.  8.75 mihnea3000
69.  8.83 Aerocuber
70.  8.88 abunickabhi
71.  8.92 rjt07
72.  8.94 TheReasonableCuber
73.  9.05 ponte_fast
74.  9.19 JacobLittleton
75.  9.33 2019ECKE02
76.  9.35 Puppet09
77.  9.41 EmmaTheCapicorn
78.  9.62 Calcube
78.  9.62 White KB
80.  9.70 superkitkat106
81.  9.90 GooseCuber
82.  9.94 Kyle Ho
83.  10.10 Cubing_Paddy
84.  10.17 SmirkyCubes
85.  10.20 abhijat
86.  10.25 cubED5799
87.  10.28 Caden Fisher
88.  10.37 zSquirreL
89.  10.65 FishTalons
90.  10.90 Li Xiang
91.  11.13 NmeCuber
92.  11.15 ThomasBevan
93.  11.56 HTS98
94.  12.55 beabernardes
95.  13.10 Soldier
96.  13.14 Enirolf
97.  13.75 juanixxds
98.  14.08 equatoR_
99.  14.24 SYUTEO
100.  14.25 Meanjuice
101.  14.47 Stokey
102.  14.93 Fmlet
103.  15.07 Koen van Aller
104.  15.69 KamTheCuber
105.  15.83 kbrune
106.  16.42 UkkoE
107.  16.53 freshcuber.de
108.  16.61 SpeedCubeLegend17
109.  16.79 Huntsidermy Cubed
110.  16.83 RyanSoh
111.  17.92 Iglesauce
112.  19.87 Ravman
113.  20.05 Eric3742Jr
114.  20.28 Topher_
115.  21.22 lucazdoescubingstuff
116.  21.29 Joecab 2000
117.  23.02 Jacck
118.  28.77 sporteisvogel
119.  41.87 SpedCube
120.  1:04.61 Nevinator2


*Kilominx*(23)
1.  17.34 2018KUCZ01
2.  20.69 NewoMinx
3.  21.50 NicsMunari


Spoiler



4.  24.47 DGCubes
5.  24.74 WizardCM
6.  26.93 Luke Garrett
7.  27.78 Cooper Jones
8.  31.26 gruuby
9.  34.93 mariotdias
10.  35.75 ponte_fast
11.  36.96 stanley chapel
12.  38.17 SkewbKid
13.  46.74 equatoR_
14.  49.28 2018AMSB02
15.  1:04.14 Meanjuice
16.  1:15.22 Abram Grimsley
17.  1:27.70 EmmaTheCapicorn
18.  1:33.47 Panagiotis Christopoulos
19.  1:33.92 juanixxds
20.  1:38.62 White KB
21.  1:43.37 cubED5799
22.  2:11.18 kbrune
23.  DNF freshcuber.de


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  4:07.27 abhijat
2.  4:30.27 Raymos Castillo
3.  4:54.38 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  5:47.94 zSquirreL
5.  6:12.79 KingWilwin16
6.  7:01.06 SkewbKid
7.  7:03.31 Aerocuber
8.  7:49.74 tigermaxi
9.  8:05.75 Jge
10.  8:30.73 Poorcuber09
11.  9:26.94 White KB
12.  12:48.63 Huntsidermy Cubed
13.  21:45.71 equatoR_
14.  DNF Sawyer


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  5.50 Redicubeman
2.  6.29 Chris Van Der Brink
3.  8.55 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  9.47 DGCubes
5.  12.07 CalamityCubes
6.  12.47 equatoR_
7.  13.35 tsutt099
8.  13.96 MichaelNielsen
9.  18.92 gruuby
10.  19.45 TheReasonableCuber
11.  20.59 Abram Grimsley
12.  20.69 Meanjuice
13.  22.16 EthanMCuber
14.  22.53 zSquirreL
15.  31.61 freshcuber.de
16.  38.10 Stokey
17.  38.95 Jacck
18.  56.46 White KB
19.  1:03.29 kbrune


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  24.79 DGCubes
2.  37.99 Jge
3.  42.53 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  45.77 TheReasonableCuber
5.  54.77 equatoR_
6.  1:19.80 freshcuber.de
7.  1:26.50 Jacck
8.  1:26.74 Meanjuice
9.  1:35.26 EthanMCuber
10.  1:56.60 White KB
11.  DNF InfinityCuber324
11.  DNF Poorcuber09


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  18.49 2018KUCZ01
2.  23.17 DGCubes
3.  23.56 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  28.85 Meanjuice
5.  29.18 Jason Tzeng
6.  31.14 EthanMCuber
7.  31.63 equatoR_
8.  34.08 freshcuber.de
9.  1:00.00 White KB
10.  1:05.67 PortugeeJoe
11.  3:17.40 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(13)
1.  43.19 any name you wish
2.  47.52 DGCubes
3.  52.32 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  53.39 kbrune
5.  68.82 NmeCuber
6.  DNF p.dranchuk
6.  DNF V Achyuthan
6.  DNF zSquirreL
6.  DNF EthanMCuber
6.  DNF baseballjello67
6.  DNF Meanjuice
6.  DNF Cooper Jones
6.  DNF Waqfiqh cubing


*Mirror Blocks*(26)
1.  13.24 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.16 ichcubegerne
3.  27.46 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  29.26 SpeedyReedy
5.  30.44 TheReasonableCuber
6.  33.34 Abram Grimsley
7.  38.91 DGCubes
8.  42.64 Marcus Siu
9.  42.98 ponte_fast
10.  45.12 equatoR_
11.  46.91 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  59.20 zSquirreL
13.  1:01.80 Hari Hari
14.  1:02.29 Jge
15.  1:03.07 juanixxds
16.  1:09.82 SkewbKid
17.  1:25.55 Meanjuice
18.  1:27.06 Quixoteace
19.  1:36.16 freshcuber.de
20.  1:47.45 d---
21.  2:03.89 Krökeldil
22.  2:22.49 Iglesauce
23.  2:43.02 Huntsidermy Cubed
24.  2:50.09 Nevinator2
25.  3:12.72 Topher_
26.  5:03.54 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:43.87 DGCubes
2.  3:04.02 equatoR_
3.  4:18.45 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  18.46 Charles Jerome
2.  20.96 edd_dib
3.  24.01 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  27.76 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  32.56 equatoR_
6.  51.88 drpfisherman
7.  55.53 zSquirreL
8.  58.52 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:16.31 DGCubes
10.  1:23.57 xyzzy
11.  3:27.52 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(327)
1.  1717 Luke Garrett
2.  1564 BradenTheMagician
3.  1541 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1410 asiahyoo1997
4.  1410 ichcubegerne
6.  1351 tsutt099
7.  1348 Parist P
8.  1326 Hargun02
9.  1305 Tues
10.  1294 Raymos Castillo
11.  1233 NewoMinx
12.  1175 gruuby
13.  1146 Hayden Ng
14.  1132 tommyo11
15.  1125 zSquirreL
16.  1107 WizardCM
17.  1106 Charles Jerome
18.  1099 abhijat
19.  1097 KarlJagiel
20.  1086 any name you wish
21.  1076 Cooper Jones
22.  1025 MichaelNielsen
23.  1018 ThomasBevan
24.  1012 Jge
25.  988 cuberkid10
26.  979 Danny Morgan
27.  964 juanixxds
28.  961 TheReasonableCuber
29.  951 turtwig
30.  950 agradess2
31.  946 jack_bellom07
32.  940 beabernardes
33.  921 AustinReed
34.  909 ponte_fast
35.  887 carlosvilla9
36.  878 Brendyn Dunagan
37.  877 Max C.
38.  875 equatoR_
38.  875 Parke187
40.  871 PotatoCuber
41.  868 Aerocuber
42.  863 Calcube
43.  859 Ryan Pilat
44.  851 JacobLittleton
45.  830 nigelthecuber
45.  830 G2013
47.  822 fc3x3
48.  820 MCuber
49.  809 Tonester
50.  807 alyzsnyzs
51.  806 weatherman223
51.  806 thecubingwizard
53.  798 SkewbKid
54.  796 lilwoaji
55.  783 AndyMok
56.  765 DLXCubing
57.  759 FishTalons
58.  740 Cuber2s
59.  737 Fred Lang
60.  724 KellanTheCubingCoder
60.  724 drpfisherman
62.  713 abunickabhi
63.  712 2019ECKE02
64.  710 p.dranchuk
65.  695 Marcus Siu
66.  693 sigalig
67.  688 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  688 BradyLawrence
69.  683 VectorCubes
70.  678 SmirkyCubes
71.  671 tigermaxi
72.  665 wearephamily1719
73.  645 MartinN13
74.  640 Ash Black
75.  638 Puppet09
76.  636 midnightcuberx
77.  633 MaksymilianMisiak
78.  629 NicsMunari
79.  627 dylpickle123780
80.  624 Christopher Fandrich
81.  619 qaz
82.  613 mariotdias
83.  610 White KB
83.  610 Cody_Caston
85.  609 mihnea3000
85.  609 Koen van Aller
87.  604 CubingWizard
87.  604 2018KUCZ01
89.  596 V Achyuthan
90.  591 2018AMSB02
91.  590 KingWilwin16
92.  587 Cale S
93.  583 xyzzy
94.  579 NongQuocDuy
95.  578 2019PILH01
96.  577 KingCanyon
97.  574 Isaiah Scott
98.  571 bbbbbbbowen
99.  557 Ravman
100.  554 parkertrager
101.  549 floqualmie
102.  545 eyeballboi
103.  541 David ep
104.  538 Cubing_Paddy
105.  536 CubeLub3r
106.  531 yoyoyobank3
107.  529 Adam Chodyniecki
108.  528 Camerone Chin
109.  522 JakeAK
110.  516 Swagrid
111.  514 Timona
112.  511 Jorian Meeuse
113.  510 InfinityCuber324
113.  510 hyn
115.  509 Topher_
115.  509 Poorcuber09
117.  492 David Reid
118.  489 Oliver Pällo
119.  486 Tsukasa Sano
120.  482 NmeCuber
121.  481 JackPfeifer
122.  473 stanley chapel
123.  471 Paradox4
124.  470 Nevan J
124.  470 DynaXT
126.  462 Meanjuice
127.  460 superkitkat106
128.  459 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
128.  459 PCCuber
130.  454 Magma Cubing
131.  450 EvanWright1
132.  449 Kyle Ho
133.  448 Legomanz
134.  445 Nitin Kumar 2018
135.  441 Kymlikespotatoes12105
136.  440 kbrune
137.  437 Mr_Man_I_Am
138.  433 Jason Tzeng
139.  427 Nihahhat
140.  415 20luky3
140.  415 NathanaelCubes
142.  409 AnnaW
143.  407 EthanMCuber
144.  404 Cubing Mania
145.  396 bluishshark
146.  394 KamTheCuber
147.  387 TheCubingAddict980
148.  384 Enirolf
149.  382 Fmlet
150.  379 Sawyer
151.  376 HTS98
152.  374 Dsm
152.  374 Abram Grimsley
154.  373 [email protected]
155.  370 tuliphanos
156.  362 MattP98
157.  351 SpiFunTastic
158.  348 Redicubeman
159.  343 GooseCuber
160.  342 Jacck
160.  342 SpeedCubeLegend17
162.  334 ican97
163.  333 Li Xiang
164.  328 BrianJ
165.  327 calcuber1800
166.  326 Keroma12
167.  323 hotufos
168.  322 cuberswoop
169.  318 eddieyu
170.  316 sporteisvogel
171.  315 RyanSoh
172.  302 Boris McCoy
173.  301 Ssiא
174.  299 SYUTEO
174.  299 FaTyl
176.  296 N4C0
177.  295 CalamityCubes
178.  284 iLikeCheese
179.  283 benzhao
180.  281 robotmania
181.  279 Clock_Enthusiast
182.  277 nonamed_duck
183.  276 Stxrkzy
183.  276 a_cuber04
185.  275 Alpha cuber
186.  271 Panagiotis Christopoulos
187.  267 Stokey
188.  266 trangium
189.  263 CaptainCuber
190.  261 freshcuber.de
191.  260 qatumciuzacqul
192.  258 Trotters
193.  257 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
194.  254 bennettstouder
195.  251 ProStar
196.  249 Vlad Hordiienko
197.  248 FishyIshy
198.  246 Bld
199.  245 TDog
200.  244 Huntsidermy Cubed
200.  244 BMcCl1
200.  244 Ali161102
203.  241 CuberThomas
204.  240 Hari Hari
205.  239 Daniel Partridge
206.  235 Caden Fisher
206.  235 Liz2107
206.  235 Quixoteace
209.  234 Caleb Rogers
210.  230 ajw9668
211.  227 dhafin
211.  227 Chirag123
213.  224 asacuber
214.  222 the super cuber
214.  222 SpeedCubeReview
216.  221 baseballjello67
217.  220 leomannen
218.  215 Athervus
219.  211 One Wheel
220.  209 pranavAR
221.  205 breadears
222.  202 epride17
223.  201 2017LAMB06
224.  200 Jrg
225.  198 rlnninja44
226.  196 MatsBergsten
227.  195 rjt07
228.  193 P.Love
229.  188 Noob's Cubes
230.  187 JustGoodCuber
231.  177 Lukz
232.  174 GeographicalCuber
233.  172 Soldier
234.  171 Joecab 2000
235.  169 Krökeldil
236.  168 pb_cuber
237.  166 WHY841
237.  166 Aidan Hiah
239.  162 shaub1
239.  162 AmyYu
241.  161 Scrambled
242.  159 brad711
242.  159 Hana_n
244.  156 AdamRubiksCubed
245.  154 cubED5799
245.  154 Kaito Kid Cuber
247.  152 RedstoneTim
248.  145 Tomoki-cube
248.  145 Carter Cubes
250.  139 Natemophi
251.  137 KDJ
252.  136 EmmaTheCapicorn
253.  126 pjk
254.  122 elimescube
254.  122 BradyCubes08
256.  120 RisingShinx
257.  119 Iglesauce
257.  119 Urho Kinnunen
259.  118 domrred
259.  118 Lord brainy
261.  115 Mike Hughey
262.  114 Jlit
263.  113 UkkoE
264.  111 IsekaiMe
265.  109 Calumv 
266.  106 Isabu
266.  106 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
268.  104 Benjamin Warry
269.  103 edcuberrules8473
270.  101 Running for cube
270.  101 Chris Van Der Brink
272.  100 Elijah Rain Phelps
273.  99 JChambers13
274.  94 arbivara
275.  92 CT-6666
276.  90 Kaphowltha
277.  87 Jules Graham
278.  80 FeelTheBeat
278.  80 Ricardo Zapata
280.  76 grathepro
281.  74 whatshisbucket
282.  72 Beerwah
283.  69 GrettGrett
284.  68 lucazdoescubingstuff
284.  68 tom0989123
286.  66 d---
287.  65 Richspeedcuber
288.  61 yeen
289.  59 Jany
290.  57 cubekid2014
291.  55 Kgcubers
291.  55 jordi_frei
293.  53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
293.  53 riovqn
293.  53 Nevinator2
296.  49 SUCubing
297.  46 Eric3742Jr
298.  45 NoSekt
299.  43 brickinapresent
300.  41 1davey29
301.  40 Rubika-37-021204
302.  39 SpedCube
303.  37 HaiyaAustin
304.  36 Nash171
305.  34 PortugeeJoe
306.  33 filmip
307.  30 TipsterTrickster 
308.  28 Nealius4Realius
309.  27 thomas.sch
310.  26 SpeedyReedy
310.  26 lumes2121
312.  25 Heidi
313.  24 Tanu123
313.  24 Lutz_P
315.  23 Waqfiqh cubing
316.  20 João Vinicius
317.  19 LeviGibson
318.  18 OriEy
319.  15 ARNAV1
320.  14 edd_dib
320.  14 c00bmaster
322.  13 Fischlein
323.  12 SpeedyOctahedron
323.  12 HelgeBerlin
325.  11 JailtonMendes
325.  11 VictorVulture
327.  5 CatSharked


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 1:04 AM)

327 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 246!

That means our winner this week is *Kaito Kid Cuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

